# LOWRIDERMAGAZINE what happened



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

I GOT MY MAGAZINE TODAY AND ALTHOUGH IT ALREADY IS A SORRY ASS MAGAZINE THERE IS NO CENTER FOLD :uh: :dunno: 

DID ANY ONE ELSE GET IT??????????


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

IVE TRYED TO STOP BUYING IT BUT I CANT........ :tears:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

One things for sure, the mag is not what it used to be :angry: The fucker is half the pages than the mags from 5 years ago.


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

blame joe ray


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah no center fold... i usually buy one for the collection and borrow the center fold from another one to hang up, but there was nothing to borrow this time :tears:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Oct 16 2009, 09:00 PM~15383667
> *IVE TRYED TO STOP BUYING IT BUT I CANT........ :tears:
> *


me too


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 16 2009, 07:07 PM~15382698
> *I GOT MY MAGAZINE TODAY AND ALTHOUGH IT ALREADY IS A SORRY ASS MAGAZINE  THERE IS NO CENTER FOLD :uh:  :dunno:
> 
> DID ANY ONE ELSE GET IT??????????
> *


that shits like, what....5 pages now?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll get it till this time next year


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

WELL HOPE YOU DIDNT BUY THE MAG AT AUTOZONE CAUSE THAT ONE DONT HAVE ANY CHICKS JUST CARS


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by krazyhorse_@Oct 16 2009, 10:34 PM~15383983
> *WELL HOPE YOU DIDNT BUY THE MAG AT AUTOZONE CAUSE THAT ONE DONT HAVE ANY CHICKS JUST CARS
> *


I paid I think $30 for 2 years and got a shirt and LRM girls mag at the Denver show last year


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 17 2009, 12:36 AM~15384008
> *I paid I think $30 for 2 years and got a shirt and LRM girls mag at the Denver show last year
> *


but your magazines come with a sticker for the address :biggrin:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

They should be giving them away for free since theyre stuffed with all that crappy commercials.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Oct 16 2009, 09:00 PM~15383667
> *IVE TRYED TO STOP BUYING IT BUT I CANT........ :tears:
> *


i dont even bother flipping through it at the store


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Oct 16 2009, 10:10 PM~15383732
> *blame joe ray
> *


:nono: IMO it's the bean counters at source interlink media


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

i download it here for free and i still don't re.ad it. shit is full of ads. :uh:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 16 2009, 10:26 PM~15383896
> *that shits like, what....5 pages now?
> *


100, if you count the front and rear covers.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Oct 16 2009, 11:11 PM~15384350
> *i dont even bother flipping through it at the store
> *


x2....


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Oct 16 2009, 09:36 PM~15384008
> *I paid I think $30 for 2 years and got a shirt and LRM girls mag at the Denver show last year
> *


back in the day when i used to go to lrm shows i'd get shirts 3 years old. lucky you got one only one year old. if they know they are going to be giving them away years down the road...why don't they just give out shirts from that same show? 

FUCK LRM AND THEIR SHOWS, fuckin rip off

haven't been to one since 2002. last mag i bought was the best of the 70's.

alberto lopez needs to come back and straighten shit up, or come up with another mag.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Oct 17 2009, 12:41 AM~15384058
> *but your magazines come with a sticker for the address :biggrin:
> *



mine comes with a thicks almost carboard like paper for the past year that says your about to expire ...this could be your last issue ..


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

I wipe my ass with lrm


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

I subscribed to "Impalas" magazine.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 16 2009, 11:38 PM~15384582
> *back in the day when i used to go to lrm shows i'd get shirts 3 years old. lucky you got one only one year old. if they know they are going to be giving them away years down the road...why don't they just give out shirts from that same show?
> 
> FUCK LRM AND THEIR SHOWS, fuckin rip off
> ...


Alberto did attempt to start a new magazine, BLVD ,and it just didn't take off.
Alberto is a businessman and thats why he sold the magazine, but I will say this, he did value people's opinions.


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

Fuck LRM all they do is avertize .I use to buy the mag alot but it got to the point that its worthless.All these citys with lowriders and shows .pinches putos dont care about the lowrider people.they have the power to make the LRM better but they rather avertize for others.you have all these great photographers from florida,chicago ,texas ,arizona and califas doing there thing and still dont care .It will die soon you will see .Just as many of us here give two shits about LRM .and they even use pictures from years ago on issues we have already seen WTF 

I NeEd A BeER :biggrin:


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

no $hit I just noticed that, I wonder if its just on this issue or its going to be like this all the time :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I just got my last issue couple weeks ago

Yes i agree the mag. has been going down hill for year's


----------



## el chiludo (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 16 2009, 11:38 PM~15384582
> *back in the day when i used to go to lrm shows i'd get shirts 3 years old. lucky you got one only one year old. if they know they are going to be giving them away years down the road...why don't they just give out shirts from that same show?
> 
> FUCK LRM AND THEIR SHOWS, fuckin rip off
> ...


X954659457637935
THAT MAGAZINE AND SHOWS ARE NOTHING BUT BULLSHIT NOW THESE DAYS, SINCE THAT DUM SHIT JOE RAY TOOK OVER THE MAGAZINE IS BULLSHIT I USED TO BUY IT RELIGIOUSLY AND I STOPPED BECUASE ITS ABOUT 100 PAGES AND 60 OF THEM PAGES ARE BIG WHEELS ADDS WTF WITH THAT, WHAT THEY NEED TO DO IS SHIT CAN "JOE RAY" AND HIRE A RETARD WITH A 1/2 A BRAIN MAYBE HE MIGHT RUN IT BETTER....


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

I always go out thinking i want to get one but i just look at it real fast and never see anything great i can see more shit on here than in the magazine so fuck it


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

The more recent issue with tha tre on da cover really sucked ass, lucky I glanced at it at Wal Mart then put it back on da rack.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

I FUCKED UPED AND SUPCRIBED AGIAN FOR 2 MORE SHITTY YEARS.....FUCK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE......BLVD MAGAZINE WAS A BADASS MAG....I THINK ITS TIME FOR A NEW MAGAZINE TO COME OUT...WITH NAKED BITCHES AND LOWRIDERS..... :cheesy:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 16 2009, 09:07 PM~15382698
> *I GOT MY MAGAZINE TODAY AND ALTHOUGH IT ALREADY IS A SORRY ASS MAGAZINE  THERE IS NO CENTER FOLD :uh:  :dunno:
> 
> DID ANY ONE ELSE GET IT??????????
> *


 :angry: :nosad: :angry: :nosad:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 17 2009, 07:35 PM~15389943
> *    I THINK ITS TIME FOR A NEW MAGAZINE TO COME OUT...WITH NAKED BITCHES AND LOWRIDERS..... :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 17 2009, 02:53 PM~15387882
> *I wipe my ass with lrm
> *


lol good way to recycle


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 17 2009, 08:35 PM~15389943
> *I FUCKED UPED AND SUPCRIBED AGIAN FOR 2 MORE SHITTY YEARS.....FUCK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE......BLVD MAGAZINE WAS A BADASS MAG....I THINK ITS TIME FOR A NEW MAGAZINE TO COME OUT...WITH NAKED BITCHES AND LOWRIDERS..... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I just counted 15 pages of big wheel add's and big tire,lambo junk or lift (a couple were selling china's,but the add 4 them was tiny) out of 104 pages.
I can under stand army,pennzoil etc. but dam come on

There's always been one magazine that i ALLWAYS get mini truckin.They have some sick ass build's,fabrication there just a hole different breed.That and it's not very expensive


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

i got a LOWRIDER black T-shirt in the mail last week :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 17 2009, 09:45 PM~15390759
> *There's always been one magazine that i ALLWAYS get mini truckin.They have some sick ass build's,fabrication there just a hole different  breed.That and it's not very expensive
> *


 :cheesy: 
i have minitruckin all the way back to 98!

car craft, classic trucks, truckin and a few street rodder. im a whore


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

lowrider magazine is full of big rim adds that are all ripp offs !!! u just supporting terrorists!! :angry:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

stop crying about it and step up to the plate and make your own magazine


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

a bunch of crybabies I still support LRM and I will as long as they are around if they go then lowriding will be hurt bad.. You don't think so but wait and see


----------



## GhostWorx (Apr 20, 2009)

I can agree with that, bout it hurting the lowriding community if the mag stopped. It has gone down hill, everyone can agree on that, I talked to a photographer from lowrider and he was cool as fuck. Kind of explained that shit is what it is cause of the change of ownership, which we all know. But said they are trying to get it back to what it was! Like more tour stops n shit. But was saying that might take a while. We all would like to see at least half of the big rim adds gone and more shows covered!!!!! I think it would suck if they cancelled the magazine! Would love to see the guys who decide on how much they need to make on adds fucking do the mag for US not for a huge profit. Business is business, understandable but, the way they are pissin people off and not giving US what we want like they used to, they are loosing support! Guess they can't afford to do as many show stops as they used to but, 4 shows???? And I hear less next year!! That's fucked up!! I hope, I am sure we all hope and would like to see lowrider come back to cars and shows and cut the adds in half, at least! I support them, may not buy every issue and, definitly look at it quick before I buy it,but been getting lowriders since 89 and just can't stop!! Hahaha!! On the real, yeah they have gone down hill alot but, we have to hope they get their heads out of their asses and go back to giving the consumer what we want!! Only time will tell.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GhostWorx_@Oct 18 2009, 03:04 AM~15391423
> *I can agree with that, bout it hurting the lowriding community if the mag stopped.  It has gone down hill, everyone can agree on that, I talked to a photographer from lowrider and he was cool as fuck. Kind of explained that shit is what it is cause of the change of ownership, which we all know. But said they are trying to get it back to what it was! Like more tour stops n shit. But was saying that might take a while. We all would like to see at least half of the big rim adds gone and more shows covered!!!!! I think it would suck if they cancelled the magazine! Would love to see the guys who decide on how much they need to make on adds fucking do the mag for US not for a huge profit. Business is business, understandable but, the way they are pissin people off and not giving US what we want like they used to, they are loosing support! Guess they can't afford to do as many show stops as they used to but, 4 shows???? And I hear less next year!! That's fucked up!! I hope, I am sure we all hope and would like to see lowrider come back to cars and shows and cut the adds in half, at least! I support them, may not buy every issue and, definitly look at it quick before I buy it,but been getting lowriders since 89 and just can't stop!! Hahaha!! On the real, yeah they have gone down hill alot but, we have to hope they get their heads out of their asses and go back to giving the consumer what we want!! Only time will tell.
> *


All magazines aren't doing good being that you can look at all this shit on the internet so blame a portion of that to this


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

theres a lot of reasons the magazine sucks. lowriders aren't as big of a scene as it was in late 90's, print media overall is suffering because of internet. i mean, we usually can see pics from shows on here right after setup. 

as for the tour itself. interest is low in lowriders. last show i went to had best turn out of lows i had ever seen from an LRM show, but one clue that something was wrong, is when the line for regular attendees was empty but one for those with wrist bands was long, i remember waiting in line about 20 minutes to get in. so the casual lowrider fan doesn't exists basicly.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 16 2009, 11:38 PM~15384582
> *back in the day when i used to go to lrm shows i'd get shirts 3 years old. lucky you got one only one year old. if they know they are going to be giving them away years down the road...why don't they just give out shirts from that same show?
> 
> FUCK LRM AND THEIR SHOWS, fuckin rip off
> ...


  very true... I just flip through it at walmart


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

First; this topic should be moved to LR general. 

I'll continue to support LRM. Though it's small now-a-days, most the editorial articles a nice reading. Way better than when Ralph was running it. 

LRM needs better, detailed pictures like Traditional Lowriding had. LRM neeeds to do something to compete with Layitlow.com.

Also, aint NOTHING like having your ride featured in a magazine. I hope LRM is here to stay.


----------



## Tres Generacions (Apr 8, 2009)

I support the magazine by buying every issue because I love and respect the lowriding lifestyle that I was raised around since I was a kid. There are a bunch of Hot Rod, Custom and truck mags on the stands but only Lowrider mag represents the kind of rides and lifestyle that I live. Street Low and Impalas are two other mags that I support but they are hard to find on the shelf. It would be a sad day if among the 20 mags on display at the stores didn't have at least one representing Lowriding.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2009, 03:20 AM~15391333
> *stop crying about it and step up to the plate and make your own magazine
> *


easier said than done

but you do make a good point


LRM has lost me over the years i liked the Hydraulic Hotline and the readers letters that were at the front of the mag 

and like everyone else said TOO MANY GOD DAMNED ADS I know u gotta pay da bills but jeez

and from what i understand a lot of which were ripoffs like that APEX anyone ever order from them i heard bad things bout them


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Oct 18 2009, 03:20 AM~15391333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




there's hardly any ads in the mag anymore, why are people still crying?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

I'll continue to support LRM - regardless of the ads, the shitty paper etc. Times are tough for all mags. Lack of advertising means less pages. Lack of subscriptions means less budget and less newstand distribution. 

I believe theyre doin the best they can with what they've been given by new ownership. to me, LRM's been an institution since I started buildin cars - and even though the mag is obv goin through some shit right now - I look fwd to every new issue


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 18 2009, 09:47 AM~15391888
> *I'll continue to support LRM - regardless of the ads, the shitty paper etc. Times are tough for all mags. Lack of advertising means less pages. Lack of subscriptions means less budget and less newstand distribution.
> 
> I believe theyre doin the best they can with what they've been given by new ownership. to me, LRM's been an institution since I started buildin cars - and even though the mag is obv goin through some shit right now - I look fwd to every new issue
> *


good points and like many said b4 there internet is killing all print media mags and newspapers


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 17 2009, 01:02 AM~15384788
> *mine comes with a thicks almost carboard like paper for the past year that says your about to expire ...this could be your last issue ..
> *


They been doin me like that for the last 6 mons...seems like the price keeps droppin every month,but i finally renewed


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE (Dec 28, 2003)

I stopped even looking at that mag since the 04 Tampa show..not saying my van is anything special but the photographer walked right by my van and took a pic of a shitbox lincoln with bolt ons and no interior...I wasn't expecting a big spread but anything would have been nice..burned my ass when I seen that pic of the lincoln in LRM..lol..bastards :biggrin:


so fuck LRM and fuck Truucha


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 18 2009, 09:07 AM~15391787
> *First; this topic should be moved to LR general.
> 
> I'll continue to support LRM. Though it's small now-a-days, most the editorial articles a nice reading. Way better than when Ralph was running it.
> ...


very good point i would love to have that one day....most of the people that bitch about LRM don't even have a lowrider so there opinion dont count..... :cheesy:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

i wrote LRM a while back. told them i used to buy there mag loyaly since i was like fuckin 12. i mentioned the downturn in the mag over the years, i stated i was unsatisfied with it and nolonger bought it anymore. never wrote back to me. neversaid nuthin about it. so fuck that shit!!

its a good point aboutsuppurting the lifestyle and repin it on news stands, however i chose to rep the lifestyle by hittn switches in my caddy, not by purchasing a book of rim adds with a lo or two breaking them up. :thumbsdown:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I will never understand why people complain about ads in magazines. Do you buy a magazine for the ads or the content? Ads are a part of the business. If people were not buying the products being advertised the companies would not continue to buy ads. So all you guys that are buying the male enhancement pills from the ads in Lowrider Magazine, thank you very much! You are supporting the magazine and the advertisers. 

People that bash Joe Ray and have not been in Lowriding as long he as need to quiet down. The magazine has improve since he took over. It is a work in progress. He fights for the magazine on a daily basis and some major changes will be implemented in the February 2010 issue. Everyone can talk shit on the Internet but next time you see him at a show I dare you to call him names.

Bottom line is magazines (especially Lowrider Magazine) will probably never gain all those pages back. When it was that thick people started a boycott and killed it for themselves. The Internet killed print media including newspapers. Why buy something when you can see it on the Internet for free?

People complain about the shows but they are still showing up. It costs money to produce a show and it always will. The days of national tours of car shows are over. People are not spending money and companies are not spending money. I think Go Lo Entertainment should have 3 shows a year. One in the West, Midwest and the East. This way everyone could take a drive to attend and show in one of the three shows.

If Lowrider Magazine goes away there will never be another magazine that has the history or the knowledge to support Lowriding the way it has. No offence to any other magazine but its just how I feel. No one will every be satisfied with any one magazine. That's just how it is and will always be.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

Next year it will be a quarterly report. :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 16 2009, 09:07 PM~15382698
> *I GOT MY MAGAZINE TODAY AND ALTHOUGH IT ALREADY IS A SORRY ASS MAGAZINE  THERE IS NO CENTER FOLD :uh:  :dunno:
> 
> DID ANY ONE ELSE GET IT??????????
> *


i noticed that shit too.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2009, 02:24 AM~15391453
> *theres a lot of reasons the magazine sucks.    lowriders aren't as big of a scene as it was in late 90's, print media overall is suffering because of internet.    i mean, we usually can see pics from shows on here right after setup.
> 
> as for the tour itself.  interest is low in lowriders.  last show i went to had best turn out of lows i had ever seen from an LRM show, but one clue that something was wrong, is when the line for regular attendees was empty but one for  those with wrist bands was long, i remember waiting in line about 20 minutes to get in.  so the casual lowrider fan doesn't exists basicly.
> *


This is very true!!!!! i agree 1000000000 percent!!!! I remember back in the 90's u used to see lowriders everywhere here in texas and now you just see a bunch of cars with 24's and shit....which pisses me off but whatever i will always be a lowrider no matter what happens i will always roll 13's and switches on my old school!!!!


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 18 2009, 10:04 AM~15392356
> *
> People complain about the shows but they are still showing up. It costs money to produce a show and it always will.
> *


There is still no reason to charge $30-40 a ticket to get into the show.
What other car show event charges that much?

Hell the Dub show is only charging $20 for todays show.


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 18 2009, 10:04 AM~15392356
> *I will never understand why people complain about ads in magazines. Do you buy a magazine for the ads or the content? Ads are a part of the business. If people were not buying the products being advertised the companies would not continue to buy ads. So all you guys that are buying the male enhancement pills from the ads in Lowrider Magazine, thank you very much! You are supporting the magazine and the advertisers.
> 
> People that bash Joe Ray and have not been in Lowriding as long he as need to quiet down. The magazine has improve since he took over. It is a work in progress. He fights for the magazine on a daily basis and some major changes will be implemented in the February 2010 issue. Everyone can talk shit on the Internet but next time you see him at a show I dare you to call him names.
> ...


firstly. if you go page for page wit LRM and any random mag on the shelf gaurntee LRM will be saturated with more BS then magazine X. im not against adds. its a great way to showcase shit thats new. but two pages of a ride and one indetween and four more after of giovani rim adds after is fuckin weak.

secondly why not talk to the editor or owner or what fuckin ever. be nice to have a convo if it would make a diffrence. i aint callin him shit, just callin the mag crap as i/we see it to be. if changes are on the way ill keep my eyes open for it. but if i had a mag from the 90`s vs this months theres no way it would hold any weight.

thirdly if hes an og rider then good. let it show in what he produces. how long does one live on former glorys b4 that card gets maxxed out? 

id by the mag again in a heartbeat if it got str8end out. but for now im not paying for a weak product because the sales guy has street cred some place :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i think Layitlow needs to start sending photographers around diffrent states to do a proffesional shoot, and post them here every month with high res pictures

that would be a start, then Layitlow could start a tour

i think it could work if gary the owner would get some $$backers for the tour :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I quit buying it a few years ago, ive picked up a random issue here and there, and I liked them. but for some reason, I still don't buy it regularly....


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matttatts+Oct 18 2009, 12:58 PM~15392526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2009, 04:24 AM~15391453
> *theres a lot of reasons the magazine sucks.    lowriders aren't as big of a scene as it was in late 90's, print media overall is suffering because of internet.    i mean, we usually can see pics from shows on here right after setup.
> 
> as for the tour itself.  interest is low in lowriders.  last show i went to had best turn out of lows i had ever seen from an LRM show, but one clue that something was wrong, is when the line for regular attendees was empty but one for  those with wrist bands was long, i remember waiting in line about 20 minutes to get in.  so the casual lowrider fan doesn't exists basicly.
> *


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2009, 03:20 AM~15391333
> *stop crying about it and step up to the plate and make your own magazine
> *


Because making the vision happen and have it run smoothly takes alot of work and its easier to just sit and do nothing but complain about the people who are actually doing it? :dunno:


Props to all the mags out there surviving


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood+Oct 18 2009, 07:33 AM~15391853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats my point right their. If it was eazy their would be a few dozen Lowrider magazines out their. People like sitting back and complaining about shit and not doing anything about it. It gets on my nevers when people cry about ads.....seriously is it that hard to just flip thru them???? If you owned a business (witch im sure a lot of you guys in off topic dont and probley never will) would you really turn down money that came your way?


Traditional Lowrider Magazine in my opinion was one of the greats mags to come out. Great features with a lot of pages, high quality paper and almost no ads......but the only reason they were out was because they were supported by a guy with deep pockets.....he wasnt getting a return on his investment and pulled out.

Street Custom Magazine another good magazine....what happen to them when they went with no ADS?

Blvd Magazine another great magazine.....dont know what happen....so ill just say they were a great magazine  

StreetLow Magazine theyve been going for a long time but they have a different strategy then the rest. They focus more on the girls than the cars (how can you be a car mag with more pics of the girl than the car you are featuring). I know this to be a fact since i shot for them in the past....they didnt care what car i shot they just wanted me to do a feature with one of my models. They have a bunch of GWC (incase you dont know what that meand look it up in Urban Dictionary) that shoot tits and ass with a car somewhere in the background for free.

Impalas Magazine....i think has great potential to be one of the greatest magazine but only featuring Impalas is limiting their market. I know they are going to add Americans Bombs to it and hopefully in the future they ad Caddys, Gbodys and everything else.

Lowrider Magazine.....no other mag will have the history they have and their is nothing better than having your car featured in it. I think that everyone that owns a real lowrider has the goal to get a feature in the magazine. Even if you aint into lowriders youve heard of Lowrider Magainze


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2009, 05:10 PM~15393598
> *thats my point right their.  If it was eazy their would be a few dozen Lowrider magazines out their.  People like sitting back and complaining about shit and not doing anything about it.  It gets on my nevers when people cry about ads.....seriously is it that hard to just flip thru them????  If you owned a business (witch im sure a lot of you guys in off topic dont and probley never will) would you really turn down money that came your way?
> Traditional Lowrider Magazine in my opinion was one of the greats mags to come out.  Great features with a lot of pages, high quality paper and almost no ads......but the only reason they were out was because they were supported by a guy with deep pockets.....he wasnt getting a return on his investment and pulled out.
> 
> ...


    Amen!


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2009, 03:10 PM~15393598
> *thats my point right their.  If it was eazy their would be a few dozen Lowrider magazines out their.  People like sitting back and complaining about shit and not doing anything about it.  It gets on my nevers when people cry about ads.....seriously is it that hard to just flip thru them????  If you owned a business (witch im sure a lot of you guys in off topic dont and probley never will) would you really turn down money that came your way?
> Traditional Lowrider Magazine in my opinion was one of the greats mags to come out.  Great features with a lot of pages, high quality paper and almost no ads......but the only reason they were out was because they were supported by a guy with deep pockets.....he wasnt getting a return on his investment and pulled out.
> 
> ...


StreetLow Magazine theyve been going for a long time but they have a different strategy then the rest. They focus more on the girls than the cars (how can you be a car mag with more pics of the girl than the car you are featuring). I know this to be a fact since i shot for them in the past....they didnt care what car i shot they just wanted me to do a feature with one of my models. They have a bunch of GWC (incase you dont know what that meand look it up in Urban Dictionary) that shoot tits and ass with a car somewhere in the background for free.

Damn TwoTonz!!!! Tha'ts funny


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Oct 18 2009, 03:21 PM~15393649
> *Damn TwoTonz!!!! Tha'ts funny
> *


you should know better than me....true or not?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 18 2009, 10:04 AM~15392356
> *I will never understand why people complain about ads in magazines. Do you buy a magazine for the ads or the content? Ads are a part of the business. If people were not buying the products being advertised the companies would not continue to buy ads. So all you guys that are buying the male enhancement pills from the ads in Lowrider Magazine, thank you very much! You are supporting the magazine and the advertisers.
> 
> People that bash Joe Ray and have not been in Lowriding as long he as need to quiet down. The magazine has improve since he took over. It is a work in progress. He fights for the magazine on a daily basis and some major changes will be implemented in the February 2010 issue. Everyone can talk shit on the Internet but next time you see him at a show I dare you to call him names.
> ...



Well said Jae!


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2009, 03:10 PM~15393598
> *Lowrider Magazine.....no other mag will have the history they have and their is nothing better than having your car featured in it.  I think that everyone that owns a real lowrider has the goal to get a feature in the magazine.  Even if you aint into lowriders youve heard of Lowrider Magainze
> *


la pura neta   

I believe we've been spoiled with the access of the internet.


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2009, 03:24 PM~15393665
> *you should know better than me....true or not?
> *


no comment!!!! Lol.


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

Start selling e- mags. Puttin content on flash cards and upload at your leasure. That is the future of all mags. But they havent figured it out yet. Smaller package and no need to get distribution cause we can just go to the web site and pay per download.that's just my idea. May be I'll look into it and start something. I take more than enough pictures. It's whAt I do for my company. Shit I take random pics of lowriders on the street!I love lowriders and grew up looking and going to events but I have not bought a lrm for about 3 years. But I have attended the Vegas show for the last 10 years. I wrote to get media pass to cover the show and they rejected the request because I was not an advertiser in the mag and got in anyways, filmed the show and put it up on YouTube. All they care about is the dollar bottom line!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

FIRST AND FOREMOST i really hope the editors of lowridermagazine read through these pages , or someone links it to theyre web site  :biggrin: 

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL ALWAYS be the foundation to our lifestile and will always be appreciatet....i understand u get paid for adds but its LOWRIDERMAGAZINE not DUB , shit i cant find any wire wheels on the magazine, 

i honestly belive that it will take the ppl's opinion to guide them in the right direction , to post features from differnt great photographers like TWOTONZ, BIG MANDO ETC all the great ones out there, and its still a dream for me to get a feature in the magazine.
although the magazine is thin like streetlow , i get entertained more with street low , sure they have more women but they always show different shows , wether its a tour stop or a picnic i love theyre style too........

AND I TOO HAVE A 2 YEAR SUBSCRIPTION THE DEAL WAS TOO GOOD TO PASS UP uffin: 


still dissapointed i dont get to add to my wall of centerfolds


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

lowrider sets standards to be featured like no big wheels, has to be lifted no air bags etc. but thats all they advertise. hypocrites.


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

lowrider magazine should lower the price to like 2 bucks,,, then i might buy one :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Oct 16 2009, 10:08 PM~15383711
> *One things for sure, the mag is not what it used to be :angry:  The fucker is half the pages than the mags from 5 years ago.
> *


Yeah man ,I know what you mean. Where are the 37 pages of wheel adds at? How the fuck I'm I suppose to find the 48" diamond incusted gold plated wheels for my 94 Buick Regal?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

THE ONLY THINK ID LIKE TO SEE IN LRM IS MORE HISTORY FROM NORTHERN CALI. STORY AND KING IS THE WHIITIER OF NORTHERN CALI. NOT ALOT OF NOR CAL OGS GET RECOGNITION IN LRM. 


JESSE JAMES' MAGAZINE GARAGE DID A ARTICLE ON ANDY DOUGLAS. A TRUE NOR CAL PIONEER.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 19 2009, 01:02 AM~15398025
> *THE ONLY THINK ID LIKE TO SEE IN LRM IS MORE HISTORY FROM NORTHERN CALI. STORY AND KING IS THE WHIITIER OF NORTHERN CALI. NOT ALOT OF NOR CAL OGS GET RECOGNITION IN LRM.
> JESSE JAMES' MAGAZINE GARAGE DID A ARTICLE ON ANDY DOUGLAS. A TRUE NOR CAL PIONEER.
> *


True

I'd like to see more of the boy's from here and there like these fella's from around here
Single pumper no weight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM9xiUZKUWE


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Oct 18 2009, 09:25 PM~15396985
> *lowrider sets standards to be featured like no big wheels, has to be lifted no air bags etc. but thats all they advertise. hypocrites.
> *



The reason those advertisers are in the mag is because they are the ones with the "money" to advertise. Let's face it, lowriding is still strong with the cats that have been doing it for years BUT for the mainstream it hit it's peak a few years back. (Remember when every Regal, mini-truck and Honda was running wires?) That's when you would see ads in lowrider for Showtime, Reds, Dayton, Crown wire wheels, etc.. So if I owned a magazine....would I put big wheel ads in and get the advertising to make it a profitable business OR would I not have advertising and fold? The cats that are putting in the features for Lowrider are "true" lowriders and have been doing it for years but in order to bring you features every month, someone has to pay for the advertising.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

in light of this topic i just grabbed one tonite


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> StreetLow Magazine theyve been going for a long time but they have a different strategy then the rest. They focus more on the girls than the cars (how can you be a car mag with more pics of the girl than the car you are featuring). I know this to be a fact since i shot for them in the past....they didnt care what car i shot they just wanted me to do a feature with one of my models. They have a bunch of GWC (incase you dont know what that meand look it up in Urban Dictionary) that shoot tits and ass with a car somewhere in the background for free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 18 2009, 11:22 PM~15398131
> *Seriously though, I'm not a big fan of raunch and lowriders together.  Lowriders already get a bad rap and we don't do ourselves any justice when we put raunch and lowriding together.  Classy will always beat trashy in my opinion.  Why do you think lowrider has remained mainstream and is sold in just about every gas station, grocery store and bookstore across america?  Because they shoot with "class"! No 3/4 naked lot lizards draped across the front seat of a primered bucket in LRM.  Just because she's wearing a thong doesn't mean she "should" be wearing a thong.  :0
> *


Ill give them their propst thou.....they are adding articles to their features and arnt using girls in every single one of their features


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 18 2009, 11:02 PM~15398025
> *THE ONLY THINK ID LIKE TO SEE IN LRM IS MORE HISTORY FROM NORTHERN CALI. STORY AND KING IS THE WHIITIER OF NORTHERN CALI. NOT ALOT OF NOR CAL OGS GET RECOGNITION IN LRM.
> JESSE JAMES' MAGAZINE GARAGE DID A ARTICLE ON ANDY DOUGLAS. A TRUE NOR CAL PIONEER.
> *


its in the works....it takes time thou....but its in the works


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2009, 10:35 PM~15398232
> *its in the works....it takes time thou....but its in the works
> *


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2009, 11:34 PM~15398223
> *Ill give them their propst thou.....they are adding articles to their features and arnt using girls in every single one of their features
> *



I wasn't just referring to StreetLow, more of a general statement. Shit they gave me a shot when no one knew who I was. I think Pauly who I have a great deal of respect for, is going to help make some major improvements with the mag.

I guess instead of bitching about it too, I should do an online magazine by my damself and see what happens.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 18 2009, 10:41 PM~15398263
> *I wasn't just referring to StreetLow, more of a general statement.  Shit they gave me a shot when no one knew who I was.  I think Pauly who I have a great deal of respect for, is going to help make some major improvements with the mag.
> 
> I guess instead of bitching about it too, I should do an online magazine by my damself and see what happens.
> *


PAULY IS THE COOLEST MOFO IVE EVER MET. HIS MUSIC EDITORIALS KICK ASS.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 18 2009, 11:41 PM~15398263
> *I wasn't just referring to StreetLow, more of a general statement.  Shit they gave me a shot when no one knew who I was.  I think Pauly who I have a great deal of respect for, is going to help make some major improvements with the mag.
> 
> I guess instead of bitching about it too, I should do an online magazine by my damself and see what happens.
> *


Paulys the man. The improvements have came since he joined the team....i think he will make that magazine better. Get out of here with that "general statement" stuff :uh:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 18 2009, 11:44 PM~15398279
> *PAULY IS THE COOLEST MOFO IVE EVER MET. HIS MUSIC EDITORIALS KICK ASS.
> *



I agree....I have a lot of respect for that cat! He has a big heart and "lives" lowriding so I know that he will make a positive difference with the mag.


----------



## parts7790 (Aug 11, 2006)

Joe did take the time to explain some of this in his editorial. But I guess nobody bothers actually reading the magazine just looking at the pictures. Maybe they should just make it a popup book with no words at all. 

Even without the centerfold this issue has a lot of content. That’s if anyone bothers reading it.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEGAKRON_@Oct 18 2009, 10:11 PM~15395886
> *Start selling e- mags. Puttin content on flash cards and upload at your leasure. That is the future of all mags. *


until I can read e-mags on the shitter, im gonna keep buyin magazines


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Oct 18 2009, 09:25 PM~15396985
> *lowrider sets standards to be featured like no big wheels, has to be lifted no air bags etc. but thats all they advertise. hypocrites.
> *



i member a bunch of years back they had an australians ride featured in ther on bags. a black 67`ish right hand drive parisean if i recall correctly

edit: actualy now i think about it the thing was rolling hubcaps aswell.
anyone else remember that?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 18 2009, 11:22 PM~15398131
> *No 3/4 naked lot lizards draped across the front seat of a primered bucket*



:roflmao:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPTHIS_@Oct 18 2009, 09:25 PM~15396985
> *lowrider sets standards to be featured like no big wheels, has to be lifted no air bags etc. but thats all they advertise. hypocrites.
> *


The companies that produce wire wheels, hydros etc do not advertise. Its not that LRM does not advertise them, they do not buy ad space. That does not make them hypocrites.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 18 2009, 11:02 PM~15398025
> *THE ONLY THINK ID LIKE TO SEE IN LRM IS MORE HISTORY FROM NORTHERN CALI. STORY AND KING IS THE WHIITIER OF NORTHERN CALI. NOT ALOT OF NOR CAL OGS GET RECOGNITION IN LRM.
> JESSE JAMES' MAGAZINE GARAGE DID A ARTICLE ON ANDY DOUGLAS. A TRUE NOR CAL PIONEER.
> *


The features from Northern Cal are coming. They have not been forgotten. LRM just needed to find the right person for the job and they have!


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Oct 16 2009, 11:17 PM~15384405
> *100, if you count the front and rear covers.
> *


100 PAGES AND MOST THEM ARE AD'S


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Let us pray !!!!! :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

back when the magazines were still good ones :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

ive never seen this magazine any one???? :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 19 2009, 10:55 AM~15401748
> *The features from Northern Cal are coming. They have not been forgotten. LRM just needed to find the right person for the job and they have!
> *



I THINK WHEN THEY HAD THE SURVEY SOMETIME LAST YEAR. THAT WAS ONE OF THE THINGS I MENTIONED. I DONT COMPLAIN BOUT ADS LIKE SOME DO....TENDS TO GET OLD AND ID RATHER COMPLAIN ABOUT CONTENT WHICH CAN BE CHANGED RATHER THAN AD SPACE THATS NEEDED TO MAKE THE MAGAZINE STAY AFLOAT.SO MANY MAGAZINES HAVE COME AND GONE AND FOR THE FEW THAT ARE OUT THERE NOW. IF WE DISLIKE OR LIKE SOMETHING ABOUT THEM. WE NEED TO CONTINUE TO SUPPORT THEM. 

FOR THOSE THAT CONTINUE NOT TO SUPPORT THEM, THEN THEY HAVE NO RIGHT TO TALK SHIT ON WHY THE MAG IS SO BAD OR WHATEVER THE CASE. I HAD GAVE UP ON LRM AND STUCK TO STREETLOW. SINCE JOE RAY CAME ABOARD IT HAS GOTTEN BETTER SO I CONTINUE TO BUY IT.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 19 2009, 11:48 AM~15402195
> *ive never seen this magazine any one???? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


I miss that mag


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 19 2009, 12:48 PM~15402195
> *ive never seen this magazine any one???? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 
Ive been looking for this mag,its not at walmart or at any circle-k's,any1 know where to pic up a copy???? I canceled my subscribtion to LRM and looking to fill that void with something better...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

TRADITIONAL MAG IS NO LONGER IN PRINT. THE EDITOR STARTED ANOTHER MAG BUT THAT DIDNT MAKE IT..ITS WAS MORE OF A LIFESTYLE MAGAZINE. BY LIFESTYLE I MEAN MORE ABOUT MUSIC AND OTHER NON LOWRIDER RELATED CONTENT. I DONT EVEN REMEMBER THE NAME OF IT. ALL I KNOW IS THAT WHEN HE CAME OUT WITH TLM SO MANY SUBSCRIBERS WERE SUPPOSE TO GET A FREE SHIRT. THAT DIDNT HAPPEN. THAT WAS LIKE HIS THIRD MAG HE TRIED TO PUT OUT THE FIRST WAS LOWRIDAZ.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 19 2009, 03:01 PM~15403529
> *TRADITIONAL MAG IS NO LONGER IN PRINT. THE EDITOR STARTED ANOTHER MAG BUT THAT DIDNT MAKE IT..ITS WAS MORE OF A LIFESTYLE MAGAZINE. BY LIFESTYLE I MEAN MORE ABOUT MUSIC AND OTHER NON LOWRIDER RELATED CONTENT. I DONT EVEN REMEMBER THE NAME OF IT. ALL I KNOW IS THAT WHEN HE CAME OUT WITH TLM SO MANY SUBSCRIBERS WERE SUPPOSE TO GET A FREE SHIRT. THAT DIDNT HAPPEN. THAT WAS LIKE HIS THIRD MAG HE TRIED TO PUT OUT THE FIRST WAS LOWRIDAZ.
> *



:0 :0 :0 dispensa


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 19 2009, 03:01 PM~15403529
> *TRADITIONAL MAG IS NO LONGER IN PRINT. THE EDITOR STARTED ANOTHER MAG BUT THAT DIDNT MAKE IT..ITS WAS MORE OF A LIFESTYLE MAGAZINE. BY LIFESTYLE I MEAN MORE ABOUT MUSIC AND OTHER NON LOWRIDER RELATED CONTENT. I DONT EVEN REMEMBER THE NAME OF IT. ALL I KNOW IS THAT WHEN HE CAME OUT WITH TLM SO MANY SUBSCRIBERS WERE SUPPOSE TO GET A FREE SHIRT. THAT DIDNT HAPPEN. THAT WAS LIKE HIS THIRD MAG HE TRIED TO PUT OUT THE FIRST WAS LOWRIDAZ.
> *


  Whats another good lowrider mag thats in cerculation that covers traditional and new school(ie.fleetwoods,cutty's,regals,caprice's)?????


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

LAID


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Any links


> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 19 2009, 03:31 PM~15403882
> *LAID
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 18 2009, 02:24 AM~15391337
> *a bunch of crybabies I still support LRM and I will as long as they are around if they go then lowriding will be hurt bad.. You don't think so but wait and see
> *


good :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 19 2009, 02:29 PM~15403868
> *  Whats another good lowrider mag thats in cerculation that covers traditional and new school(ie.fleetwoods,cutty's,regals,caprice's)?????
> *



theres always STREETLOW, they dont come out monthly though.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

WHY NOT JUST START BRING BACK THE THROWBACK ISSUES OF LOWRIDING BACK WHEN LOWRIDING WAS AT ITS PEAK  70S ERA LOWLOWS


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> thats my point right their. If it was eazy their would be a few dozen Lowrider magazines out their. People like sitting back and complaining about shit and not doing anything about it. It gets on my nevers when people cry about ads.....seriously is it that hard to just flip thru them???? If you owned a business (witch im sure a lot of you guys in off topic dont and probley never will) would you really turn down money that came your way?
> Traditional Lowrider Magazine in my opinion was one of the greats mags to come out. Great features with a lot of pages, high quality paper and almost no ads......but the only reason they were out was because they were supported by a guy with deep pockets.....he wasnt getting a return on his investment and pulled out.
> 
> Street Custom Magazine another good magazine....what happen to them when they went with no ADS?
> ...


Damn thats the truth, Street Customs went under only a few issues after pulling all the ads. Wonder if they wish they hadnt of done that now?

Blvd and Traditional were the best as far as quality. Too bad they didnt last. 

Streetlow... I have to agree. Anything spread out on any ride seems to be ok. I like the mentality of the editor...represent the streets. But not every street has some beat up looking hoodrat on it. Sad thing is this is the only magazine I buy that I will make sure to not leave around for my kids. I leave my Maxim and Stuff out but not my Streetlow.  

Was also one of the first advertisers in StreetLow thanks to some of CoastOne's old work.  Shops closed so the numbers are no longer our's.




Personally I have never picked up an Impalas magazine..just not that into Impalas. If they were to expand then I would be a potential customer.   





> > StreetLow Magazine theyve been going for a long time but they have a different strategy then the rest. They focus more on the girls than the cars (how can you be a car mag with more pics of the girl than the car you are featuring). I know this to be a fact since i shot for them in the past....they didnt care what car i shot they just wanted me to do a feature with one of my models. They have a bunch of GWC (incase you dont know what that meand look it up in Urban Dictionary) that shoot tits and ass with a car somewhere in the background for free.
> > I have done some shoots for Streetlow....are you calling me a GWC??
> >
> > Seriously though, I'm not a big fan of raunch and lowriders together. Lowriders already get a bad rap and we don't do ourselves any justice when we put raunch and lowriding together. Classy will always beat trashy in my opinion. Why do you think lowrider has remained mainstream and is sold in just about every gas station, grocery store and bookstore across america? Because they shoot with "class"! No 3/4 naked lot lizards draped across the front seat of a primered bucket in LRM. Just because she's wearing a thong doesn't mean she "should" be wearing a thong. :0
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 


















:tears:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I LIKED LOCOMPANY. HE DID REALLY NICE GLOSSY PICTURES, BUT ENDED UP GOING OUT OF BUSINESS


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

The First One I Ever Bought Back When I Was 12 :biggrin: 
I Have Older Ones That I Later Picked Up Of Course








Im Not Going Lie It Sucks That its Not The Same But Fuck It I Still Buy em


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 19 2009, 03:19 PM~15404334
> *I LIKED LOCOMPANY.  HE DID REALLY NICE GLOSSY PICTURES, BUT ENDED UP GOING OUT OF BUSINESS
> *



yes LoCompany was a great mag also. good articles and lots of street coverage. kinda in between blvd and streetlow. i had read on here a few months ago that he was thinking of bringing it back. guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 19 2009, 03:29 PM~15403868
> *  Whats another good lowrider mag thats in cerculation that covers traditional and new school(ie.fleetwoods,cutty's,regals,caprice's)?????
> *


Sup Bro! What chapter of UCE are you from???


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 19 2009, 04:19 PM~15404334
> *I LIKED LOCOMPANY.  HE DID REALLY NICE GLOSSY PICTURES, BUT ENDED UP GOING OUT OF BUSINESS
> *


yeah that was a good mag....i have all the issues. I was supposed to do their NorCal coverage....before it went under


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 19 2009, 11:55 AM~15401748
> *The features from Northern Cal are coming. They have not been forgotten. LRM just needed to find the right person for the job and they have!
> *


your the man Jae :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 19 2009, 07:16 PM~15406526
> *your the man Jae :worship:  :worship:
> *


Saw some pics of the lrm stuff. good work! congrats on getting in LRM! I got a few more steps to take before I land a page or two! LRM is my Goal! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2009, 07:20 PM~15406614
> *Saw some pics of the lrm stuff. good work! congrats on getting in LRM! I got a few more steps to take before I land a page or two! LRM is my Goal!  :biggrin:
> *


thank you Mando....i owe it to Jae


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Bottom line its not the same magazine as it was 10-15 years ago....but what really is? The game has changed and the magazine has changed with it. Will it ever change, probably not due to lack of real advertisement other than big rim ads who are making a killing out there nowadays. Do I still get it, yes....is it better than the next magazine...yes! 

On a second note I paid 30 bucks six months ago for a 2 year and I got a letter the other day saying they are sending me to collections!!! ha ha! What a fucking joke! They have there shit all fucked up over there....the poor guy I got on the phone today barking at him on the phone!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atomicverga_@Oct 18 2009, 09:54 AM~15392513
> *There is still no reason to charge $30-40 a ticket to get into the show.
> What other car show event charges that much?
> 
> ...


but they charge $50 to enter your car :uh:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

CHECK OUT THIS BULLSH*T I WENT TO LOOK AT MY UNCLES MAG N WAS LIKE WTF DAMN TIMES HARD THEY CANT EVEN MAKE SURE THE LOWRIDER OF THE MONTH IS THE RIGHT COLOR LOL


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 18 2009, 11:10 AM~15392567
> *i think Layitlow needs to start sending photographers around diffrent states to do a proffesional shoot, and post them here every month with high res pictures
> 
> that would be a start, then Layitlow could start a tour
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

First off everyone who disses lowrdier mag is wrong. If they said hey we wanna do a photoshoot of your car. Are you going to say no? Of course not. Lowrider Mag may not be the same but its still a good mag. Second if your really going to boycott lowrider shows and their mag, back it up. You got car clubs out there who say F lowrider and boycott this and that. But yet you see there cars at their shows and their cars on the cover of the magazine and inside it. Dont talk the talk, walk the walk  Thats just my opinion. I still got love for Lowrider Mag


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Oct 20 2009, 10:30 PM~15419222
> *CHECK OUT THIS BULLSH*T I WENT TO LOOK AT MY UNCLES MAG N WAS LIKE WTF DAMN TIMES HARD THEY CANT EVEN MAKE SURE THE LOWRIDER OF THE MONTH IS THE RIGHT COLOR LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Whos car is that?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

this ones a bad ass feature pic :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

another bad ass bowtie :cheesy:


----------



## TOPTHIS (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 19 2009, 12:05 AM~15398039
> *The reason those advertisers are in the mag is because they are the ones with the "money" to advertise.  Let's face it, lowriding is still strong with the cats that have been doing it for years BUT for the mainstream it hit it's peak a few years back. (Remember when every Regal, mini-truck and Honda was running wires?)  That's when you would see ads in lowrider for Showtime, Reds, Dayton, Crown wire wheels, etc..  So if I owned a magazine....would I put big wheel ads in and get the advertising to make it a profitable business OR would I not have advertising and fold?  The cats that are putting in the features for Lowrider are "true" lowriders and have been doing it for years but in order to bring you features every month, someone has to pay for the advertising.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> *


I agree, why wouldnt you support lowrider companys that fill your pages, good business practice, create longevity for the lowrider comunity with its mag, if you advertise what is in your mag people will have an outlet to build there car,of course you have to do what it takes to survive but if you dont give back it will fold anyways. look at the negative remarks about lrm, i still buy subscriptions i have for 15 years, but i do not like the direction it is headed. 4 or 5 shows a year raise the prices for the people that make the show and for the people that attend, theres another 2 cents probably still dont add to much!


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2009, 02:10 PM~15393598
> *thats my point right their.  If it was eazy their would be a few dozen Lowrider magazines out their.  People like sitting back and complaining about shit and not doing anything about it.  It gets on my nevers when people cry about ads.....seriously is it that hard to just flip thru them????  If you owned a business (witch im sure a lot of you guys in off topic dont and probley never will) would you really turn down money that came your way?
> Traditional Lowrider Magazine in my opinion was one of the greats mags to come out.  Great features with a lot of pages, high quality paper and almost no ads......but the only reason they were out was because they were supported by a guy with deep pockets.....he wasnt getting a return on his investment and pulled out.
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%.

Lowrider Magazine in my oppinion has improved. I personally have bought the last two issues & before that, the last issue I purchased was in 1997 when it was sold to corporate America. The features have been better. I believe Lowrider Magazine doesn't have the history, I believe everytime it changed hands it started over. What it does have is the name, "Lowrider". That name alone has alot of history, over 50 years.

Street Customs was a good magazine, but your right, that magazine is a perfect example if there is no revenue from ads.

Traditional Lowriding had good features & photography but to me it was missing something, like culture/lifestyle.

LoCompany was a good magazine, I liked it & it had alot of potential. I hope Carlos does bring it back.

Blvd Magazine was a very good magazine, probly had some of the best lowrider photos to ever be published.

StreetLow, it has been around for a long time but your right, the girls are the focus. I know when I was there I would get shit because I didn't take pics of girls all crazy, but to me a girl in a thong or lingerie had nothing to do with a magazine that was promoting culture & family. Your are 100% right about the GWC, lol...it defenitly has the potential, they just need to refocus. I personally believe if Pauly & Ritchie had more say on what goes on & loose the GWC's, they would defenitly take it to where it should be.

Impalas - good magazine, nice layouts but defenitly limiting themselves with just Impalas. Mark & Jess do have a good thing going.

As for me, I'm not one to talk much, I'm more of a do-er. My magazine Blvd Cruisers Magazine will be out soon. It's going to be a magazine that is focused on the positive side of the lowriding community. It will be a magazine that you could leave on your kitchen table & not be embarrassed if your daughter or wives pick it up. I just hope you'll like it & support it, but only time will tell what will happen.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Oct 21 2009, 11:03 PM~15430850
> *StreetLow, it has been around for a long time but your right, the girls are the focus. I know when I was there I would get shit because I didn't take pics of girls all crazy, but to me a girl in a thong or lingerie had nothing to do with a magazine that was promoting culture & family. Your are 100% right about the GWC, lol...it defenitly has the potential, they just need to refocus. I personally believe if Pauly & Ritchie had more say on what goes on & loose the GWC's, they would defenitly take it to where it should be.*


cause those guys are real riders


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

ha, twotonz i figured out what a GWC is :biggrin: i prefer to see rides more and the girl less. for the main page yeah you can have the chick but every detail shot doesnt need the girl in it. that goes for any mag.

lrm,streetlow, impalas and the new blvd cruisers are our only source of documeting our lifestyle. so we must continue to support the people who document us and our lifestyle. if its a corporate company a small private owned or whatever they are doing their part in keeping lowriding alive.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Oct 17 2009, 11:02 PM~15390879
> *i got a LOWRIDER black T-shirt in the mail last week :biggrin:
> *


They sent me one too!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

I've been buying that mab so long I don't even car anymore


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2009, 01:20 AM~15391333
> *stop crying about it and step up to the plate and make your own magazine
> *


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 16 2009, 10:07 PM~15382698
> *I GOT MY MAGAZINE TODAY AND ALTHOUGH IT ALREADY IS A SORRY ASS MAGAZINE  THERE IS NO CENTER FOLD :uh:  :dunno:
> 
> DID ANY ONE ELSE GET IT??????????
> *


You got screwed homie, it's been in every issue I have for the last 14 years... Even the Jan 2010 issue I just got the other day


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Nov 12 2009, 09:45 AM~15642951
> *You got screwed homie, it's been in every issue I have for the last 14 years... Even the Jan 2010 issue I just got the other day
> *



*It wasn't in the Dec. issue, it is in the Jan. one though...*


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

there is one in this month's issue


----------



## blue ice rag 63 (Oct 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Oct 21 2009, 09:02 AM~15421783
> *Whos car is that?
> *


this car belongs to my club brother gino from ultimate riders cc. his car is actually a candy orange. u see they didnt even put a pix of him. u see other people by their car. he took some at the shoot but they choose the pix


----------



## TOOF DEVILLE (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 16 2009, 10:26 PM~15383896
> *that shits like, what....5 pages now?
> *


CHEAP ASS MAGAZINE!!!EITHER BRING IT BACK THE WAY IT WAS OR SKRAPP IT!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## malibu76 (Mar 21, 2007)

I had some issues from early '90 and last year I subscribed it... Yes it is no longer the same, paper and images changed quality, few girls and show coverages.
I have not a Lowrider but I love with respect Lowriding Culture, and I hope to subscribe it in the next year: Lowrider Magazine is "story" , I hope it can change and come back to high levels but never disappear !


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

sadly i failed to renew my subscription this year. while i do support the mag and the lifestyle, to me it seemed like the magazine was starting to center around Lifestyles cars. almost every month there is a Lifestyle car in the mag since Joe Ray took over. i do think he is trying to get the mag back to what he remembers it to be, even with the old pics from the late 70"s. the rim adds come with the territory, and the penny pinchers are going to try to make as much money as possible off of the worlds most popular cruising magazine. i bet if gary let the advertisers dam near take over layitlow.com the site would never have any problems with server issues and such.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

lowrider magazine is good for documenting the LIFESTYLE in more ways than one :biggrin: 
i still support it and every other lowriding magazine i can get my hands on, cant get enough. if there was some shit little 5 page b+w one come out with cool pics i would still get it, LRM aint expensive, ads are standard, just do it  

or get IMPALAS magazine, now theres a real magazine :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

lil killed it......


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

WELL HERE'S MY OPINION THE CLUB WHERE I'M FROM BOYCOTTD LRM ABOUT 6 YRS AGO WE WONT EVEN LET THEM TAKE PIX OF OUR CARS REASON BEING EVERYTIME WE GO TO THERE SHOW WHICH IS OVER PRICE THERE JUDGING SUCKS AND HONESTLY WE DON'T HAVE FUN TO MUCH POLICTICS. ALSO WE PAY THESE OVER PRICES FOR SHOWS, MERCHANDISE AND WE ARE THE ONES THAT MAKE THERE MAG WITH OUT US THERE WONT BE LRM. NOW IMAGINE WE ALL BOYCOTTD LRM WHERE WOULD THEY BE?


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@Dec 2 2009, 02:19 PM~15847965
> *WELL HERE'S MY OPINION THE CLUB WHERE I'M FROM BOYCOTTD LRM ABOUT 6 YRS AGO WE WONT EVEN LET THEM TAKE PIX OF OUR CARS REASON BEING EVERYTIME WE GO TO THERE SHOW WHICH IS OVER PRICE THERE JUDGING SUCKS AND HONESTLY WE DON'T HAVE FUN TO MUCH POLICTICS. ALSO WE PAY THESE OVER PRICES FOR SHOWS, MERCHANDISE AND WE ARE THE ONES THAT MAKE THERE MAG WITH OUT US THERE WONT BE LRM. NOW IMAGINE WE ALL BOYCOTTD LRM WHERE WOULD THEY BE?
> *


LRM is Weak!!!NOW :angry: :angry:


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

i love lrm always have and always will. Compared to what it used to be, it sucks but whatever. No matter what the fuck you buy nowadays quality is down the shitter compared to the same product 10 years ago. I guess ive gotten used to it...


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i quit lrm 10 yrs ago for the simple reason i counted one issue it had an ad on over 50% of the magazine, i know they need to make money but fuckkkk, i really enjoyed all the smaller mags like streetlow, street customs, viejito, even that crappy one orlies, now ive got a sub to streetlow and im hoping that its stays goin.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Dec 2 2009, 06:09 PM~15850737
> *i quit lrm 10 yrs ago for the simple reason i counted one issue it had an ad on over 50% of the magazine, i know they need to make money but fuckkkk, i really enjoyed all the smaller mags like streetlow, street customs, viejito, even that crappy one orlies, now ive got a sub to streetlow and im hoping that its stays goin.
> *


I think you are right. Down sizing is the way to go. Let get back to quality vs. quanity. The magazine that I thought was going to make it was BLVD.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

i wouldnt subscribed to lrm i look at the issues before i buy them and ive only bought 1 within the last couple of years.
i used to always want to fix up my car and take it to a lrm show and get in top 3
but now there is no way i would even think about takin my car to a show.
they're not what they used to be and i dont think they will ever be the same
right now i think streetlow is doin a good job


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 18 2009, 02:24 AM~15391337
> *a bunch of crybabies I still support LRM and I will as long as they are around if they go then lowriding will be hurt bad.. You don't think so but wait and see
> *


Homie LRM picked a bad time to start sucking, in the computer age, I dont need magazines when I have endless internet content to look up, unless I really enjoy and appreciate what the magazine does. Since I dont, I'd rather get my 29.99 a month worth of bitching done on the internet instead of at a pile of donk adds filling up my closet


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

im wondering will layitlow start a mag???


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 17 2009, 12:38 AM~15384582
> *back in the day when i used to go to lrm shows i'd get shirts 3 years old. lucky you got one only one year old. if they know they are going to be giving them away years down the road...why don't they just give out shirts from that same show?
> 
> FUCK LRM AND THEIR SHOWS, fuckin rip off
> ...


i agree 100000 percent


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

only bought it when it was 25 bucks for a two year subscrip, was about to re sub but didnt.... tempted tho.


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

there is nothing like taking a shit and flipping threw the pages while on the


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i dunno. i still would prefer a magazine as opposed to having it digital (online, saved on a pc, memory card) 
when its in magazine format, you have it. you can take it with you, you cant put it away and serves as part of history. it has a date on it. and theres nothing like having a picture published. 
anyone can post a picture.
what happens to most pictures people take that are digital. most of them get deleted and are gone forever. computer crashed, phone broke, server went down.
aint nothing like a magazine. now a magazine with good pictures? even better. after so much complaining about ads in lowrider, i started looking at other magazines, they(other mags non automotive) have just as many if not more ads about shit that has nothing to do with the magazine. but those magazines are also full of content. i think lrm just needs a little more content, get the pic vision quality up, get more articles, even if they need to add more ads. or take a lesson from the japanese lrm. the japanese lowrider is full of ads, but i never get tired of looking at it. 
i think they on the right track, theyll get there.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

what ever happened to street customs or orlies, and what about Traditional Lowriding mag?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

I sent my entire collection to the troops in Iraq,every copy since 1991, i still buy the mag to support the movement,that said the mag has not been the same sine it was sold


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I've always liked street customs but they don't sell it here in hawaii no more but I found street low mag.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I've always liked street customs but they don't sell it here in hawaii no more but I found street low mag.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Regular buyer of LRM,regular reader,have issues right next to me to read while on the shitter. :biggrin: 
I hear everyone piss and moan about LRM,even though to me it has got better with recent changes to the staff(more traditional lows,no more cars with big rims and bikes like there were toward the end of the fuentes era).
I'd still bet the guys who bitch about the mag would jump up and down like little girls if they were asked to have thier car featured in a LRM photoshoot.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

FUCK LOWRIDER MAG..........WHO WANTS TO READ A COUPON BOOK....I CAN GET THAT FOR FREE


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Dec 5 2009, 10:26 AM~15880242
> *FUCK LOWRIDER MAG..........WHO WANTS TO READ A COUPON BOOK....I CAN GET THAT FOR FREE
> *



ship the harbor freight coupons in there saved me like 100.00 the other day!


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 5 2009, 10:06 AM~15879781
> *Regular buyer of LRM,regular reader,have issues right next to me to read while on the shitter. :biggrin:
> I hear everyone piss and moan about LRM,even though to me it has got better with recent changes to the staff(more traditional lows,no more cars with big rims and bikes like there were toward the end of the fuentes era).
> I'd still bet the guys who bitch about the mag would jump up and down like little girls if they were asked to have thier car featured in a LRM photoshoot.
> *


nah i would have to decline unless they make changes to the magazine for the better


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

With all the big rim mags, imports like crazy, trucks, bikes and shit, guess we won't know what we have til its gone. 
I still buy the mag, have since 95, and I ask myself why. 

I have to support the only mag on the shelf that hopefully will spark the movement for someone like it did with me years ago in a town where it was rare. 

Skinny mag, tons of ads, whatever, now the cover is all I care about. 

I get my fix from Layitlow now....... I might donate my collection to the troops that sounds like a good cause..


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

who needs lrm when you can come on layitlow and see better show pics, more shots of the cars and hell,you can talk to the owners of the cars if you like.
the magazine is just clutter at this point.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 6 2009, 12:51 PM~15888309
> *who needs lrm when you can come on layitlow and see better show pics, more shots of the cars and hell,you can talk to the owners of the cars if you like.
> the magazine is just clutter at this point.
> *



word!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Im just glad they got more tour stops this year...... well especially Tampa :cheesy:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

No worries hente! IMPALAS MAGAZINE IS HERE!

Also!

Hello! I hope you make it to the Evergreen Inn & Pub in San Jose!

AND IT'S TORO'S (Impalas Magazine co-owner) BIRTHDAY!

Seats are very limited! 

18 & OVER










FOR COMPLETE INFO & to buy tickets online 
go to www.myspace.com/impalasmagazine 

OR JUST GO TO THE EVERGREEN INN! They have tickets for sale there!


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Oct 16 2009, 10:10 PM~15383732
> *blame joe ray
> *


I HAVE TO DISAGREE BRO , MY OPINION IS THAT EVER SINCE JOE RAY MADE EDITOR THE MAGAZINE HAS IMPROVED FOR THE BETTER . BETTER FEATURES ,PLUS ITS ALL LOWRIDER MATERIAL NOW, BESIDES THE ADS , WHICH KEEP THE MAGAZINE GOING . AT LEAST THERES FEWER BIG RIM ADS WHICH MAKE THE MAGAZINE THINNER , I USE TO RIP THEM OUT MYSELF. BUT THEY STILL HAVE MY SUPPORT ! ALONG WITH IMPALAS , & STREETLOW BIG PROPS TO THE MAGS FOR KEEPING OUR CULTURA ALIVE & MOTIVATED . :biggrin:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Dont HATE PARTICIPATE even with other magazine stepping in it must not be easy to get the backing neccessary to keep them in business. were are all the others that have tried? LRM no matter how big or how small ads or no ads they still keep them comming we as car enthuiest in the lowrider style still appreciate a nice import hotrod or suv just like Ive been told by those car builders how nice my lowrider is yes it may be true that there are more ads than pics but its still nice to know that Ill b getting my next issue next month and I might see my car in there from a car show or a picnic thats part of the fun getting the magazine is looking through the pages and finding those pics of friends cars or like I said seeing my own car we need to support all cuases that have to do with lowriding so I can due this 4 another 28 yrs  :biggrin:


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 17 2009, 12:38 AM~15384582
> *back in the day when i used to go to lrm shows i'd get shirts 3 years old. lucky you got one only one year old. if they know they are going to be giving them away years down the road...why don't they just give out shirts from that same show?
> 
> FUCK LRM AND THEIR SHOWS, fuckin rip off
> ...


     
You're right about Alberto and the mag, that is when LRM was @its ALLTIME HIGH!!! @Least for me it was


----------



## KC-RIDES.com (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't care. I'm just happy the tour is coming back to Kansas City for the first time in a LONG time. we need this. There's a lot of clean rides coming out of KC. We have a million hot rod cruise nights and hardly any car shows for lows. Big ups to LRM for coming back. Keep your eye out for it early summer.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks like they have a major sponcer this comming year. Anyone see who is the sponcer for the center fold for this months issue?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I've bought it more since Joe Ray took over.. He is definitely improving it.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey has anyone reaceved the next issue yet?


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

My 2 Cents:

I think tht LRM has had it's ups and downs, and it's on one of those DOWNS right now. I remember back in the day, when it was only Orlies or LRM, it popped so much more with so many show pics, more featured cars, but it has slimmed down some what. Then when Street Customs came out, it had LRM on the edge of going out of business, but most individuals like myself continued to support LRM, because they were around longer and were more likely to stick around, which they have... Then BLVD and TRADIONALS came out and those were ON POINT MAGS. I wish they would have stuck around, cause I'd buy them in a heart beat. 

Now it's back to LRM! But IMPALA's Magazine has been putting out a great magazine and I think they are about to capitalize on LRM's downfalls and maybe be the ones to take them out... Only thing is, they only feature IMPALA's. 

Maybe someone should call up Al Lopez and tell him to get his ass in gear and start up BLVD Magazine again. I'd pay $10.00 for a monthly magazine with that kind of quality... 

Once again, it's only my 2 Cents... (It could be worse, NO LOWRIDERS MAG)


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Oct 16 2009, 10:00 PM~15383667
> *IVE TRYED TO STOP BUYING IT BUT I CANT........ :tears:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Dec 13 2009, 09:35 PM~15973579
> *My 2 Cents:
> 
> I think tht LRM has had it's ups and downs, and it's on one of those DOWNS right now. I remember back in the day, when it was only Orlies or LRM, it popped so much more with so many show pics, more featured cars, but it has slimmed down some what. Then when Street Customs came out, it had LRM on the edge of going out of business, but most individuals like myself continued to support LRM, because they were around longer and were more likely to stick around, which they have... Then BLVD and TRADIONALS came out and those were ON POINT MAGS. I wish they would have stuck around, cause I'd buy them in a heart beat.
> ...


 I had a subscription for Lowrider magazine for several years and decided to cancel it because of the following.
1. Did not represent the Lowrider community like the newer magazines on the market; STREETLOW,IMPLALAS,BLVD,etc.
2.The magazine had more advertisements for Dub Wheels and accessories at the beganing of their magazine, when it should have been more information on lowriders,shows,events,etc.
3.Previous editor always tried to justify in the editors comments why he felt that advertising DUBS,IMPORTS,and what ever else crap he put in lowrider magazine,that he was doing it to accomadate all enthusiast, which I think is a bunch of bull shit. Those mentioned magazines, i'm sure you won't find anthing LOWRIDER in it.

I can go on and on about this sorry ass magazine but won't because they are no longer worth it, and I hope the LOWRIDER community who buys this overly priced magazine reconsiders spending their money on someting that does not represent us. "NOT NOW ANYWAYS". Stay up lowrider gente. 
:yessad:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin: MY LOCAL PENNYSAVER HAS MORE PAGES THEN THIS 5$ MAG OR7$ IF YOUR IN CANADA, AND ITS FREE  :angry:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

I quit buying it bout 8 years ago but when they sent out the 30th anniversary mag it had a flyer for a year for 12bucks so I ordered it then went to the lrm show in Tampa and got 2 more years with a shirt for 25bucks after it expires I will not buy it anymore bit for a dollar An issue I can't complin it's atleast worth that but no more


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I WILL ALWAYS SUPPORT LOWRIDER. IT IS A LOVE/HATE RELATIONSHIP. YEAH IT PISSES ME OFF, BUT WHAT ELSE WE GOT???


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

:angry: low rider magazine :thumbsdown:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 18 2009, 09:24 AM~16018465
> *I WILL ALWAYS SUPPORT LOWRIDER.  IT IS A LOVE/HATE RELATIONSHIP.  YEAH IT PISSES ME OFF, BUT WHAT ELSE WE GOT???
> *


layitlow.com and eachother we don't "NEED" a mag to keep us together


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 18 2009, 10:24 AM~16018465
> *I WILL ALWAYS SUPPORT LOWRIDER.  IT IS A LOVE/HATE RELATIONSHIP.  YEAH IT PISSES ME OFF, BUT WHAT ELSE WE GOT???
> *


LAYITLOW.COM :biggrin:


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

you guys should have been there when the first issue came out , you just wanted to be part out the movment support what we do remember it went out of bussiness in the 80s and we are lucky to have it back there is no other mag like it . joe ray is doing a hell of a job bring it were it needs to be stop hatting what there doing and it dosent cost that much if you subscribe to it


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 19 2009, 02:24 AM~16018465
> *I WILL ALWAYS SUPPORT LOWRIDER.  IT IS A LOVE/HATE RELATIONSHIP.  YEAH IT PISSES ME OFF, BUT WHAT ELSE WE GOT???
> *



that goes for me too
down here in New Zealand

RESPECT to All


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Dec 18 2009, 01:31 PM~16021288
> *you guys should have been there when the first  issue came out , you just wanted to be part out the movment support what we do remember it went out of bussiness in the 80s and we are lucky to have it back there is no other mag like it  . joe ray is doing a hell of a job bring it were it needs to be stop  hatting what there doing and it dosent cost that much if you subscribe to it
> *


I have to agree that Joe Ray has brought back the magazine from the dead , which was probably not easy to do , due to the last editors choices . I respect Ralph fuentes , but dont agree in the direction he took the mag . lowrider magazine should be just that , a lowrider magazine ! and if you really kept up with the magazine at all , you would know that it has improved ! its thinner do to less big rim adds . better features , stories , layouts , big props to Joe Ray & the Lowrider staff ! :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Dec 19 2009, 10:50 AM~16028438
> * I respect Ralph fuentes , but dont agree in the direction he took the mag . lowrider magazine should be just that , a lowrider magazine ! and if you really kept up with the magazine at all , you would know that it has improved ! its thinner do to less big rim adds .  better features , stories , layouts , big props to Joe Ray & the Lowrider staff !  :biggrin:
> *


Well said!!!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHEN I GO TO THE STORE I SEE THE LRM ,AND I WANT TO BUY IT ,THEN I FLIP THROUGH THE PAGES ,AND I PUT IT BACK AND WALK AWAY DESAPOINTED,


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

im glad they have done away w a lot of the bull shit ads id rather look at 100 pages w some info than 200 w no info and a bunch of con rim dealers


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll try and support Lowrider Magazine until the end hopefully there is not one I am for anything that is lowriding


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Dec 19 2009, 10:50 AM~16028438
> *I have to agree that Joe Ray has brought back the magazine from the dead , which was probably not easy to do , due to the last editors choices .  I respect Ralph fuentes , but dont agree in the direction he took the mag . lowrider magazine should be just that , a lowrider magazine ! and if you really kept up with the magazine at all , you would know that it has improved ! its thinner do to less big rim adds .  better features , stories , layouts , big props to Joe Ray & the Lowrider staff !  :biggrin:
> *



Man fuck Ralph Fuentes, his editor note is what made me stop buying the magazine in the first place. "the days of the small wheels are over" and busts out a feature of his avalanche on big rims on Truckin' Magazine.

Joe Ray has done a better job, and I'll occasionally buy a copy now. But I'd much rather buy Impalas Magazine for a dollar extra I just wish I didn't have to travel an hour and a half to do it.

Lowrider Magazine has gotten better (a lot better), but since it's got bought off it lost whatever made it LRM. Pick up a Hot Rod Magazine and it's the same exact layout with nostalgia pics and all.


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 19 2009, 10:31 AM~16028716
> *WHEN I GO TO THE STORE I SEE THE LRM ,AND I WANT TO BUY IT ,THEN I FLIP THROUGH THE PAGES ,AND I PUT IT BACK AND WALK AWAY DESAPOINTED,
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Oct 16 2009, 11:08 PM~15383711
> *One things for sure, the mag is not what it used to be :angry:  The fucker is half the pages than the mags from 5 years ago.
> *


I think the majority of those pages before were big rim ads and people complained so the removed a lot of them.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 18 2009, 08:24 AM~16018465
> *I WILL ALWAYS SUPPORT LOWRIDER.  IT IS A LOVE/HATE RELATIONSHIP.  YEAH IT PISSES ME OFF, BUT WHAT ELSE WE GOT???
> *


X2 dirty. I will still continue to subscribe thick or thin. A homie said, "yeah It feels a little light, the old days the mag was fluffy and now its a pinner. Sometimes you get blessed with a fat sack of the bomb but when the block is hot, you gotta settle for that ditch weed lol.
Right now the zips aint fluffy.

I will keep subscribing because if we don't then it goes under.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 20 2009, 08:45 AM~16036682
> *X2 dirty. I will still continue to subscribe thick or thin. A homie said, "yeah It feels a little light, the old days the mag was fluffy and now its a pinner. Sometimes you get blessed with a fat sack of the bomb but when the block is hot, you gotta settle for that ditch weed lol.
> Right now the zips aint fluffy.
> 
> ...


 :0 yea its a drought season on the LRM...its like thankgivin without the feastin'! :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i seen the the new 1, mthe only thing that be getting me is the shots of the ride!!! there this truck in the back that only got 2 shots of the truck and cant see the dame side of the truck to see the work done to it!!! theres more articles them pictures, there pcture man sucks assssssssss


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I remember picking up a magazine ( seem stupid now but at the time...)
donk box and bubble mag - and they were featuring cars 80% done in the mag in full page shots with multiple angles of shit, missing lights / filler pannels - half ass interior but big stupid ass rims.
( im guilty of liking that shit for a minute when it blew up )
But
the mag was not afraid to feature things that that crowd liked.
where as I see lowrider magazine only wanting to shoot and feature the cars that are 100% done and show ready queens in that book. I mean the cars are so nice I would have a hard time realley bangin with one of them on the streets in fear of damaging x thousands of dollars worth of work / parts time paint,,, ext.....

I believe if lowrider magazine would have the balls to show and feature some of the local grass roots type cars with hydraulics - realley get down and dirty with the tec articles on hydraulics show some 90% done cars by every day dudes they could make the mag thick again.
I love looking at peoples trunks. the hydraulic setups - the boom
batterys / lines / dumps / acumulators .... its all beautyful to me.
id like to see 10 full pages dedicated to trunk setups in each low rider mag. and a full description of whats in it. what type of pumps / gears / motors / batterys / and how the batterys are wired / # of switches / # of selonoids any stereo in there.... all that.

im not a new comer to liking lowriders by any means. ive always loved lowrider mag, but I am a real true lowrider beginner now.
I got my first juiced car a fiew weeks ago - and I went on a crash course of learning exactly how everything worked in unison, and how to maintian the system. - when I started I had no idea that keeping a lowrider with hydraulics in the garage was as much maintnence as it is, but im going out every day and banging on the switches.
the learning curve for me was steep but I could handle it.
im wondering if there are alot more people like me out there.
have the want and desire to lowride - but lack the knoledge of how to properly setup / build / maintain a lowrider daily wich is preventing the average guys from building cars now adays.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the donk mag probley featured cars half done cause thats all they had was half done cars

but in the lowrider scene (even thou it may take years) people finish building their rides weather it may be a full show or street ride.....so NO Lowrider Magazine shouldnt feature unfinished cars....cause the way I see it, if your car is featured in the pages of Lowrider Magazine then that should speak volumes about the quality of your car.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i wish street customs magazine was still running


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 21 2009, 12:47 PM~16047692
> *the donk mag probley featured cars half done cause thats all they had was half done cars
> 
> but in the lowrider scene (even thou it may take years) people finish building their rides weather it may be a full show or street ride.....so NO Lowrider Magazine shouldnt feature unfinished cars....cause the way I see it, if your car is featured in the pages of Lowrider Magazine then that should speak volumes about the quality of your car.
> *



Thx Two Tons.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 21 2009, 12:47 PM~16047692
> *the donk mag probley featured cars half done cause thats all they had was half done cars
> 
> but in the lowrider scene (even thou it may take years) people finish building their rides weather it may be a full show or street ride.....so NO Lowrider Magazine shouldnt feature unfinished cars....cause the way I see it, if your car is featured in the pages of Lowrider Magazine then that should speak volumes about the quality of your car.
> *


Hot rod magazines are not like that for a reason. They show complete 100k cars along with budget builds and cars under construction. They even tell you the parts numbers in their tech sections. Theres a good reason for all this...think about it.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Although Lowrider Magazine is thin as hell, besides the big wheel and different advertisments; I'd rather go through one of the magazines now (with nice quality traditional lows) than see one of the fat magazines from before and see SUVs, bikes, or ther cars featured that should be in the euro, donk, bike, or suv mags. I still buy Lowrider Magazine and will keep buying it and I will keep going to the shows!


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

it's the winter....holidays..give people a break it' not that bad..it will pick up!!!


----------



## HIPPO (Jun 10, 2009)

MY BOY HAS MAGAZINES FROM THE 90 N 80(i think) N GOD DAMN THERE WER THICKER N HAD MORE CARS N MORE MODELS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIPPO_@Dec 23 2009, 11:57 AM~16067138
> *MY BOY HAS MAGAZINES FROM THE 90 N 80(i think) N GOD DAMN THERE WER THICKER N HAD MORE CARS N MORE MODELS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THERE WERE MORE RIDERS OUT THEN TOO


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

FEB's ISSUE WAS PRETTY DECENT


----------



## INFULLFX (Aug 20, 2009)

I CAN SEE EVERYONE'S POINTS BUT LRM HAS CHANGED MORE ADVERTISEMENTS THAT MAKE IT HARD TO HAVE A NICE FLOW OR FEEL TO THE THE MAIN POINT...THE CARS NOT HISPANIC AIMED OIL ADDS. 

I DO AGREE THAT I LIKE THE DUMPS/BUMPS SECTIONS BUT BIT MORE ELABORATION WOULD BE NICE TO REPLACE SOME OF THEM 2-3 PAGE ADDS. 

UNDER CONSTRUCTION SECTIONS ARE ALWAYS NICE JUST A BIT MORE BOUT THE WHOLE PROCESS AND THOSE WHO LACK THE MONEY/TIME/ACCESS TO HAVE A RIDE WITH 10K+ WORTH IN PARTS.

PLUS WHO WOULDN'T APPEAL TO THE MAG COVERING THE "BEHIND THE SCENES" ACTION. SHOWING RAZA (OR ANYONE GETTIN DOWN WITH THE MOVEMENT) PUTTING IN WORK INTO THEIR VISIONS NOT JUST VEGAS SHOWROOM CALIBER RIDES. 

I KNOW IT SOUNDS LIKE IM HATIN BUT IM NOT IS JUST HARD TO ACCEPT THE CHANGES, I KNOW ADDS BRING MONEY, FINISHED RIDES REPRESENT OUR SCENE FOR ALL TO ADMIRE, JUST SEEMS ITS CHANGIN FAST TOWARDS A MORE "COMMERCIAL" MAG.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Dec 12 2009, 04:03 PM~15961485
> *Dont HATE PARTICIPATE even with other magazine stepping in it must not be easy to get the backing neccessary to keep them in business. were are all the others that have tried? LRM no matter how big or how small ads or no ads they still keep them comming we as car enthuiest in the lowrider style still appreciate a nice import hotrod or suv just like Ive been told by those car builders how nice my lowrider is yes it may be true that there are more ads than pics but its still nice to know that Ill b getting my next issue next month and I might see my car in there from a car show or a picnic thats part of the fun getting the magazine is looking through the pages and finding those pics of friends cars or like I said seeing my own car we need to support all cuases that have to do with lowriding so I can due this 4 another 28 yrs   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

you have to accept the things you can not change and quit makeing topics about it!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

street customs mags were good too.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 23 2009, 06:17 PM~16071929
> *street customs mags were good too.
> *


X2


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 21 2009, 09:00 PM~16053416
> *i wish street customs magazine was still running
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 22 2009, 08:17 AM~16056412
> *Hot rod magazines are not like that for a reason. They show complete 100k cars along with budget builds and cars under construction. They even tell you the parts numbers in their tech sections. Theres a good reason for all this...think about it.
> *


x2 he should read this months editors note, probably the best article ever written for that magazine.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YOU KNOW HAS A HISTORY LOVER, I LOOK BACK AT ALL THE MAGAZINES, AND ALL THE VIDEOS. IT IS FUNNY THAT YOU SEE EVERYTHING, I MEAN EVERY KINDA CAR, LOWERED, SWITCHES, EVERYTHING, SPOKE, STARS, TRUES, CLASSIC, EVERYTHING. KNOW, IF YOU AINT GOT A IMPALA, OR A CADDY YOUR SHIT AINT GOOD ENOUGH. THE TRUTH..BULLSHIT POLITICS ABOUT WHAT CAR IS A LOWRIDER IS WHY LOWRIDING IS FALLING APART. FUCK THE MAKE, FUCK THE DOORS, DROP THAT SHIT AND LETS RIDE.....


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 25 2009, 08:30 PM~16090313
> *YOU KNOW HAS A HISTORY LOVER, I LOOK BACK AT ALL THE MAGAZINES, AND ALL THE VIDEOS.  IT IS FUNNY THAT YOU SEE EVERYTHING, I MEAN EVERY KINDA CAR, LOWERED, SWITCHES, EVERYTHING, SPOKE, STARS, TRUES, CLASSIC, EVERYTHING.  KNOW, IF YOU AINT GOT A IMPALA, OR A CADDY YOUR SHIT AINT GOOD ENOUGH.  THE TRUTH..BULLSHIT POLITICS ABOUT WHAT CAR IS A LOWRIDER IS WHY LOWRIDING IS FALLING APART.  FUCK THE MAKE, FUCK THE DOORS, DROP THAT SHIT AND LETS RIDE.....
> *


fuck all that bullshit because of it i decided to just get 22s, but you got a point


----------



## mister camaro (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 16 2009, 07:07 PM~15382698
> *I GOT MY MAGAZINE TODAY AND ALTHOUGH IT ALREADY IS A SORRY ASS MAGAZINE  THERE IS NO CENTER FOLD :uh:  :dunno:
> 
> DID ANY ONE ELSE GET IT??????????
> *


Thats why I don't buy the mag anymore I just download it free like an E-Book PDF file.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

the internet computer the information highway is what happen

lowridermag needs to put crusing the street section

more small carshows barbqs after 96s when suvs motocyles rim ads

impalas that all look the same original with crome undercarrige lot of other

cars that where not traditinal lowriders that some people said its the newstyle

thats my opinion of what happen 

im still buying it my bro and i have all issues from 3rd issue late 70s to date 

lowrider is going back to its old ways candys car show features park

crusing hope they feature the og 70s lowrider bombs on spokes

impalas original n lowrider style the old style always come back

lowrider crusing into the future peace :biggrin:


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Having been a part of LRM when it was the number one automotive magazine in the 90s when Alberto Lopez was the actual owner and the staff was more like familia will never happy again; the "love" is gone. Nothing against the current photo dudes but I don't see any of the spark, the fun, the ganas that made the book that it was back in the day. That can be applied to alot of things in our world today. But since I know/knew these people since the early 90s (it'll be 20 years next year for me) in this publishing business and things change, business changes, etc. I wish I could turn back the clock for many of you but it is what it is, a business that has to produce numbers. I still look at the book; wish I could contribute more but the "general" and I aren't on the same page. Thus i will find other ways to do my thing. So if you see me in other magazines you'll see what (images) could have been in LRM, but it just ain't home anymore.
Happy 2010 everyone.
~M~
www.marcopatino.com


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

orale


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

when I think of LRM in the 90's, Elliot Gilbert is the first name that comes to mind followed by Nathan Trujillo


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Jan 1 2010, 12:46 PM~16153382
> *Having been a part of LRM when it was the number one automotive magazine in the 90s when Alberto Lopez was the actual owner and the staff was more like familia will never happy again; the "love" is gone. Nothing against the current photo dudes but I don't see any of the spark, the fun, the ganas that made the book that it was back in the day. That can be applied to alot of things in our world today. But since I know/knew these people since the early 90s (it'll be 20 years next year for me) in this publishing business and things change, business changes, etc. I wish I could turn back the clock for many of you but it is what it is, a business that has to produce numbers. I still look at the book; wish I could contribute more but the "general" and I aren't on the same page. Thus i will find other ways to do my thing. So if you see me in other magazines you'll see what (images) could have been in LRM, but it just ain't home anymore.
> Happy 2010 everyone.
> ~M~
> ...


Your still "the man" Marco!

Your a pro Lowrider photographer, you should be part of LRM...it's not what Joe thinks, it should be what WE want. We pay for it with our money. They got these amateur photographers sending shit in from out of state, someone's photo-shopping the hell out of the cover-shots and does Saul actually have any professional photographer or journalism experience? And where the hell did Reynaldo go? Seems like their just trying to save money. 

I have a subscription and read the mag but damn man...I find more useful things in rodder magazines that I can apply to my 64.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 1 2010, 04:06 PM~16154935
> *Your still "the man" Marco!
> 
> Your a pro Lowrider photographer, you should be part of LRM...it's not what Joe thinks, it should be what WE want. We pay for it with our money. They got these amateur photographers sending shit in from out of state, someone's photo-shopping the hell out of the cover-shots and does Saul actually have any professional photographer or journalism experience? And where the hell did Reynaldo go? Seems like their just trying to save money.
> ...


x64 homie, u speak the truth there


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey,
Don't knock Saul, he's come a long way from working for Lowrider Bicycle; we've learned a lot from Elliot (Gilbert) who's been ill lately. He's got a lot of ideas still but no "theater" to perform in these days. Thanks for all the love over the years, I keep in touch with most of the old crew like Big Nate and Dick Deloach. We became friends through LRM and will continue to do so. 
"Si sé puédé!"
~M~


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 1 2010, 06:06 PM~16154935
> *Your still "the man" Marco!
> Your a pro Lowrider photographer, you should be part of LRM...it's not what Joe thinks, it should be what WE want. We pay for it with our money. They got these amateur photographers sending shit in from out of state, someone's photo-shopping the hell out of the cover-shots and does Saul actually have any professional photographer or journalism experience? And where the hell did Reynaldo go? Seems like their just trying to save money.
> 
> ...


I FEEL YA DOGG. I WONDER WHERE ALL THE OLD PHOTOGRAPHERS WENT. I MEAN I LOOK AT SOME OF THE PICTURES, AND JUST SHAKE MY HEAD. HOW CAN YOU SHOOT A COVER CAR, AND YOUR SHOOTS HAVE CANS IN THE BACKGROUND, OR OVERGROWN GRASS. I MEAN COME ON. WHERE IS THE PROFESSIONALISM. I THINK THERE ARE SOME VERY GOOD PHOTOGRAPHERS, JUST PEOPLE DO NOT BELIEVE IN THE WHOLE CONCEPT OF LOWRIDER . BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 1 2010, 04:33 PM~16155132
> *I FEEL YA DOGG.  I WONDER WHERE ALL THE OLD PHOTOGRAPHERS WENT.  I MEAN I LOOK AT SOME OF THE PICTURES, AND JUST SHAKE MY HEAD.  HOW CAN YOU SHOOT A COVER CAR, AND YOUR SHOOTS HAVE CANS IN THE BACKGROUND, OR OVERGROWN GRASS.  I MEAN COME ON.  WHERE IS THE PROFESSIONALISM.  I THINK THERE ARE SOME VERY GOOD PHOTOGRAPHERS, JUST PEOPLE DO NOT BELIEVE IN THE WHOLE CONCEPT OF LOWRIDER .  BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS
> *


Yup. 

Speaking more about them photo-shopping the covers, you ever notice the models being photo-shopped into the picture? Or the fake reflections to make the paintjobs look more shiny or to cover up the plaques in the rear windows. Look closely. 

They should keep it raw and uncut. 

Saul's a cool dude, I wasin't trying to "bad mouth" him, I'd just like to see some professional photography done by professional car photographers. Saul seems to be great on the tech stuff and things like that more than doing a full "spread" IMO.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Everyone is in entitled to their own opinion but if you are oblivious to a certain subject like photography or photoshopping then I think its best to keep your opinions to yourself, rather than make false claims.

Saul is a good guy. When he came up here in December I was able to pick up a few pointers from him (witch from my experince is rare). Most of the photographers that ive met are very unwilling to share some of their photography knowledge or will lead you in the wrong direction.

Joe Ray has a passion for lowriding like very few people have that ive met and a vision for this life like no one.

What happen to all the OG Lowrider Photographer.....I dont know. All I know is that an opportunity to shoot for Lowrider Magazine came my way and even thou I felt I wasnt ready, I felt like an opportunity like this only comes once in a blue moon, so I took it with out hesitating.

Am I at the level of Elliot, Nathan, Marco, Tony V. and all those other guys? No! Im not and I know im not. But one thing that no one knows about me is all the sacrifices Ive made in the last couple of months to be a part of this publication or how Ive been fueled by this desire/ambition to step up my game and have images worthy to be in the same publication as those guys.

So dont question my "love" or "heart" for this lowrider photography cause ill be doing this for a long, long time, weather it be with LRM or without LRM....I cant just stop doing something I have this much passion for.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

Early LRMs werent exactly the most professional magazines, in terms of their photos and writing... but they were badass mags nonetheless...


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

I stopped buying the Magazine when they stopped supporting the midwest :uh: 

When they start doing things over this way like they used to again, Ill glady support them.

Untill then, I wont buy a magazine & will continue to tell my frineds not to buy them as well


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 1 2010, 06:37 PM~16156081
> *Everyone is in entitled to their own opinion but if you are oblivious to a certain subject like photography or photoshopping then I think its best to keep your opinions to yourself, rather than make false claims.
> 
> Saul is a good guy.  When he came up here in December I was able to pick up a few pointers from him (witch from my experince is rare).  Most of the photographers that ive met are very unwilling to share some of their photography knowledge or will lead you in the wrong direction.
> ...


TWOTONZ I think your work is bad ass! Keep doing what you doing homie, looking at your pics and the other guys (like jae bueno)pics here on lay it low on the photography forum is why I decided to buy me a dslr too! :thumbsup: 

Also, I think the magazine right now (regardless of how thin it is) is better than a few years ago when it was really fat but had a bike, and suv, a euro car and lots of other bullshit...right now the magazine has been showing nothing but traditional bad ass lows, recognizing the people who have put in work in the lowrider world, featurina a club every month, etc... and if all the big wheel companies keep advertising in lowrider magazine it must be for a reason, and that is that who ever buys lowrider magazine buys from their ads, otherwise they would stop advertising in lowrider, que no?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 1 2010, 06:37 PM~16156081
> *Everyone is in entitled to their own opinion but if you are oblivious to a certain subject like photography or photoshopping then I think its best to keep your opinions to yourself, rather than make false claims.
> 
> 
> *


Thats not a false claim. Believe me.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 1 2010, 07:49 PM~16155235
> *Yup.
> 
> Speaking more about them photo-shopping the covers, you ever notice the models being photo-shopped into the picture? Or the fake reflections to make the paintjobs look more shiny or to cover up the plaques in the rear windows. Look closely.
> ...


THEY JUST NNED TO TAKE BETTER AND MORE PICS OF THE CARS THATS FEATURED IN LRM, THERE PICS FUCKING SUCKS


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Jan 1 2010, 11:46 AM~16153382
> *Having been a part of LRM when it was the number one automotive magazine in the 90s when Alberto Lopez was the actual owner and the staff was more like familia will never happy again; the "love" is gone. Nothing against the current photo dudes but I don't see any of the spark, the fun, the ganas that made the book that it was back in the day. That can be applied to alot of things in our world today. But since I know/knew these people since the early 90s (it'll be 20 years next year for me) in this publishing business and things change, business changes, etc. I wish I could turn back the clock for many of you but it is what it is, a business that has to produce numbers. I still look at the book; wish I could contribute more but the "general" and I aren't on the same page. Thus i will find other ways to do my thing. So if you see me in other magazines you'll see what (images) could have been in LRM, but it just ain't home anymore.
> Happy 2010 everyone.
> ~M~
> ...


GARAGE MAGAZINE  



> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 1 2010, 05:37 PM~16156081
> *Everyone is in entitled to their own opinion but if you are oblivious to a certain subject like photography or photoshopping then I think its best to keep your opinions to yourself, rather than make false claims.
> 
> Saul is a good guy.  When he came up here in December I was able to pick up a few pointers from him (witch from my experince is rare).  Most of the photographers that ive met are very unwilling to share some of their photography knowledge or will lead you in the wrong direction.
> ...


I GOTTA BE THANKFUL FOR THE TIPS THAT YOU HAVE GIVEN ME AND RICHIE. JUST LIKE WITH ANYTHING ELSE THERES STILL SOME PEOPLE OUT THERE WILLING TO HELP OTHERS  

YOU COULD NEVER BE A MARCO, NATHAN, OR DICK DELOACH. BUT YOUR ONE HELLUVA TWOTONZ  YOUR MAKING IT HAPPEN FOR NOR CAL HOMIE.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 2 2010, 05:43 PM~16164231
> *THEY JUST NNED TO TAKE BETTER AND MORE PICS OF THE CARS THATS FEATURED IN LRM, THERE PICS FUCKING SUCKS
> *


ARE YOU SERIOUS? JAE BUENO, TWOTONZ AND SAUL TAKE SOME BAD ASS PICS. IVE SEEN TWOTONZ SHOOT AND HE TAKES ALOT OF PICS. IM SURE IF IT WAS UP TO JOE RAY AND THE PHOTOGRAPHERS THEY WOULD PUT EVERY PICTURE THEY TOOK AT A SHOW IN THE MAG. THEY ARE ONLY LIMITED TO WHAT THE HIGHER UPS ALLOW THEM TO PRINT.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

well i aint saying all them but i seen some cars and wished there was more angles of shots of the cars thats it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Crenshaw's Finest, Please show me what you're talking about so I can understand your side a lil more. Cause this is what I got from your statement:

"ever notice the models being photo-shopped into the picture?"

That is something I have noticed (Not lately but definetly a few times in the past). Doing shoots for *my calendar* I have realized that some of the "models" dont understand that we need 3 partys to make a Lowrider Photoshoot happen.

1. The photographer
2. The car
3. The model

Some of these "models" think its ok to cancel or try and reschedule the photoshoot last minute and are not considerate of the car owner who most likely pushed the clock to get the car finished on time for the shoot and spent all night cleaning it....and not to mention the traveling they may of made to make the shoot....just to have the girl not show up. Well let me tell you that as far as "Im" considered that photoshoot is going to happen with the model or without her. So if the car is cover or centerfold worthy and the scheduled model didnt show up, you better bet that a girl is going to get photoshoped in there to make it happen....cause if not....then there will be 20 topics start and all about people bitching that there was no model on the cover or centerfold. Im sure EVERY photographer has delt with a shady model or two at one time or another in their career. So why does it matter if she was photoshoped in or not? Im sure a lot of guys who have cars have made a quick fix to their ride that they arnt to proud of but did it to make a show or event.

"fake reflections to make the paintjobs look more shiny or to cover up the plaques in the rear windows"

Im assuming that you are talking about the reflection that comes from the overhead softbox. Im still in the learning stages as far as lighting goes so I cant assure you that I will be correct. But that reflection can be highly reduced/almost eliminated with a filter. Next question will most likely be as to why they dont shoot it with that filter? Well if I had to guess its cause it brings your expousre down a full stop and you probley dont want to do that with a moving subject (the model).

Here are some samples of what im talking about:

WithOUT the filter. Notice the reflection from the sun and clouds on the upper part of the front fender, door and quarter panel









WITH the filter. Notice how those reflections are almost eliminated









And if you dont know what i mean by a "full stop" then obviously your not a photographer.....so lets just leave it at that.

but if you guys think that things are done to be dicks then so be it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 2 2010, 10:31 PM~16166910
> *GARAGE MAGAZINE
> I GOTTA BE THANKFUL FOR THE TIPS THAT YOU HAVE GIVEN ME AND RICHIE. JUST LIKE WITH ANYTHING ELSE THERES STILL SOME PEOPLE OUT THERE WILLING TO HELP OTHERS
> 
> ...


thanks man....I never looked at it that way


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 3 2010, 01:35 AM~16166932
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS? JAE BUENO, TWOTONZ AND SAUL TAKE SOME BAD ASS PICS. IVE SEEN TWOTONZ SHOOT AND HE TAKES ALOT OF PICS. IM SURE IF IT WAS UP TO JOE RAY AND THE PHOTOGRAPHERS THEY WOULD PUT EVERY PICTURE THEY TOOK AT A SHOW IN THE MAG. THEY ARE ONLY LIMITED TO WHAT THE HIGHER UPS ALLOW THEM TO PRINT.
> *


I HAVE SEEN ALOT OF TWO'S WORK, AND YOU CAN SEE THE PASSION, I WAS SPEAKING ABOUT SOME SHOTS THAT I HAVE SEEN FROM OTHERS, AND NOT PUTTING ANYONE ON BLAST. BUT IF YOU ARE SHOOTING OUTSIDE, YOU HAVE TO BE AWARE OF WHAT YOU ARE SHOOTING. HERE IS AN EXAMPLE. CAR IS AMAZING, I MEAN BEAUTIFUL. SOME OF THE SHOTS ARE VERY NICE, BUT THERE ARE TWO SHOTS IN THAT PEOPLE JUST ARE LIKE, WTF IS THAT???????

















I MEAN IS THAT GREASE, WATER, IS THAT A CIGARRETTE BUTT??? THAT DOES NOT BELONG IN LRM. AND THE PHOTOGRAPHER IS PROBABLY ONE OF THE BEST IN THE BUSINESS. ALWAYS HAS BEAUTIFUL SHOTS. 

I MEAN MAYBE I AM BEING PICKY, BUT, I SEEN RENALDO AND THAT DUDE WAS HILARIOUS. I MEAN HE WAS LIKE GET THAT DUDE OUT THE PIC, HEY PICK UP THAT PIECE OF PAPER, HE HAD ONE OF THE HOMIE BRUSH THE AREA AROUND HIS CAR BEFORE THE SHOOT.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2010, 02:19 AM~16167890
> *Crenshaw's Finest, Please show me what you're talking about so I can understand your side a lil more.  Cause this is what I got from your statement:
> 
> "ever notice the models being photo-shopped into the picture?"
> ...


You just confirmed what I've said about the models. I don't care, and I don't think too many others care for what the reasons are that they cancelled or what not.If a model can't make it, who cares! Why try to force one in via photoshop? Again, it only makes it look worse. 

And no, I'm not talking about the softbox or any other equipment like that. Stuff like that is fine IMO. I meant actual FAKE reflections that appear to have been made with photoshop. Look at Feb 2010's cover for example. Look at the reflections closely around the back window and deck lid.Looks at the edges of them...super fake.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 3 2010, 03:30 AM~16168073
> *I HAVE SEEN ALOT OF TWO'S WORK, AND YOU CAN SEE THE PASSION, I WAS SPEAKING ABOUT SOME SHOTS THAT I HAVE SEEN FROM OTHERS, AND NOT PUTTING ANYONE ON BLAST.  BUT IF YOU ARE SHOOTING OUTSIDE, YOU HAVE TO BE AWARE OF WHAT YOU ARE SHOOTING.  HERE IS AN EXAMPLE.  CAR IS AMAZING, I MEAN BEAUTIFUL.  SOME OF THE SHOTS ARE VERY NICE, BUT THERE ARE TWO SHOTS IN THAT PEOPLE JUST ARE LIKE, WTF IS THAT???????
> 
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 3 2010, 07:34 AM~16168568
> *You just confirmed what I've said about the models. I don't care, and I don't think too many others care for what the reasons are that they cancelled or what not.If a model can't make it, who cares! Why try to force one in via photoshop? Again, it only makes it look worse.
> 
> And no, I'm not talking about the softbox or any other equipment like that. Stuff like that is fine IMO. I meant actual FAKE reflections that appear to have been made with photoshop. Look at Feb 2010's cover for example. Look at the reflections closely around the back window and deck lid.Looks at the edges of them...super fake.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats from the softbox I was talking about. Oh and the photoshoping of models I was talking about.....I ment that for my calendar.....I did that for my 2006 cover and for one of the months in my 2008. I guess everything I said earlyer just went right over your head or you refuse to see reason.

I would explain to you how you get the visual like the model is photoshoped when she is 10feet away from the car but its obvious that you wont understand or that it wont matter to you. Cause honestly all your claims seem to be fueld by hate and only hate.....their is no reson to your false claims.

Anyways thank you for making me realized your a waist of my time "cause a hater is going to hate, no matter what"

Now im off to watch some football with the homies


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2010, 01:10 PM~16170292
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats from the softbox I was talking about.  Oh and the photoshoping of models I was talking about.....I ment that for my calendar.....I did that for my 2006 cover and for one of the months in my 2008.  I guess everything I said earlyer just went right over your head or you refuse to see reason.
> 
> I would explain to you how you get the visual like the model is photoshoped when she is 10feet away from the car but its obvious that you wont understand or that it wont matter to you.  Cause honestly all your claims seem to be fueld by hate and only hate.....their is no reson to your false claims.
> ...


How the fuck is that "hating" stupidass? :uh: Did I say "fuck LRM" or something like that? NO I did not. I broke it down and explained myself. If anything, LRM is "hating" on us, it's customers, because we're the ones that pay money to see and read a quality magazine. It's good the way it is, but obviously it can do better. As a paying customer, I can say what I want about it. That's not "hate" at all. 

And those reflections are fake. I know something fake when I see it. 

Let me guess one of the reasons your so defensive about it...it's because your not getting PAID by LRM for your work right? Their just giving you the freelance opportunity to publish your hard work while the only credit you get is your name added in the contributions box along with something new you can add to your amateur resume. Sounds like a barter system to me. Maybe thats why LRM won't pay for someone like Dick DeLoach. Why do that when they can get pro-bono work from up and coming photographers looking for a reputation? :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 3 2010, 07:40 PM~16172463
> *How the fuck is that "hating" stupidass?  :uh: Did I say "fuck LRM"  or something like that? NO I did not. I broke it down and explained myself. If anything, LRM is "hating" on us, it's customers, because we're the ones that pay money to see and read a quality magazine. It's good the way it is, but obviously it can do better. As a paying customer, I can say what I want about it. That's not "hate" at all.
> 
> And those reflections are fake. I know something fake when I see it.
> ...


I DO NOT KNOW IF THAT IS THE TRUTH, BUT I UNDERSTAND EVERYTHING YOU SAID FOR REAL CRENSHAW. I THINK ONE THING THAT MAYBE THE EDITORS DO NOT UNDERSTAND IS THAT, WE THE CONSUMERS, THE CUSTOMERS, WE WANT THIS TO HAPPN SOOOO BAD, WE WANT LRM TO BE THE TOP MAGAZINE, WE WANT TO KEEP THIS MOVEMENT GOING, SOO BAD, AND WE SHOULD BE THE ONES THAT ARE QUESTIONING THE WAY THINGS ARE GOING. AND THOSE THAT ARE NOT LISTENING, DOES THAT SAY SOMETHING TOO US. IF YOU HEAR WHAT WE ARE SAYING, BUT DECIDE NOT TOO LISTEN, AND DO YOUR OWN THING, THAT IS THE PROBLEM...... :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I got my check in the mail


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Business is Business and I understand that. The problem that I have is that they dont go outta their way to give cover and centerfolds to cars outside the westcoast much....

I've been told that I have to take my car to L.A or somewhere close if I want to get a good spot in the magazine...

Lately I've been seein a lot more cars in there that really aren't worthy (IMO)

Just my 2 cents..  

We all bitch, but its the only game in town if you wanna magazine (mostly) about Lowriders every month... Oh Well...


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 18 2009, 01:10 PM~15392567
> *i think Layitlow needs to start sending photographers around diffrent states to do a proffesional shoot, and post them here every month with high res pictures
> 
> that would be a start, then Layitlow could start a tour
> ...


I agree with you bro!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I THINK ONE THING THAT PEOPLE DO NOT UNDERSTAND, AND HONESTLY I THINK THAT AS LRM GOT AWAY FROM DOING SHOOTS ON CARS THAT HAVE BEEN AT THE SHOWS AND WON, OR ARE WINNING. NOW THEY ARE LIKE OKAY, YOU GOT A CAR, BRING IT OUT FOR A SHOOT. PHOTOGRAPHY AT IS BEST COMES FROM KNOWING THE SUBJECT OF THE PHOTO. WHEN I PHOTOGRAPHER KNOWS HIS SUBJECT, THEY TEND TO TAKE BETTER PICTURES. BUT I MEAN COME ON, YOU CAN NOT BUILD A CAR, TAKE IT TOO NO SHOWS, AND THEN BE MAD BECAUSE LRM DID NOT PUT YOUR CAR IN THE MAGAZINE.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 18 2009, 11:10 AM~15392567
> *i think Layitlow needs to start sending photographers around diffrent states to do a proffesional shoot, and post them here every month with high res pictures
> 
> that would be a start, then Layitlow could start a tour
> ...




I'll do it.....just need a plane ticket and a place to stay. Maybe I'll do it anyway.
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

lets support any thing any one that has to do with lowriding any pre 7os car 
with a candy paint original paint or primer those cars just look good especially 
taking a picture with high quality cameras makes those pre89 gbodys look great
lets keep scraping crusing hopping and support small shows especially the magazinez
because up untill i got some computer skill i waited every month to see wat was going on out there VIVA THE LOWRIDING MOVMENT peace  :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

OKAY, WHO THE FUCK RATTED ON ME????????? CRYBABY LOL


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Oct 17 2009, 12:10 AM~15383732
> *blame joe ray
> *


stfu crybaby :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'ma build me a motorcycle cuz I can't hang with the drama!!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2010, 07:44 PM~16238799
> *I'ma build me a motorcycle cuz I can't hang with the drama!!!!!
> *


trust me, theres drama with motorcycles too.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

we dont need LRM, LRM needs us. end of story.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

My .02, 
some photos whoever they are from are overdone (ps) if the model shows or not who gives a damn! Not me! Shoot the ride by itself. If its worth being in the mag it doesnt need a damn starving model in front of it! 

Oh and i used to have a paid subscription for a long time and I cut it off bout a year ago and havent paid much attention to it until this feb 2010 issue. And for the first time in awhile i have to say it was almost worth buyin again. It actually had some good content! So for LRM keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Oct 16 2009, 11:10 PM~15383732
> *blame joe ray
> *


I think the mag has gone down but you have to look at a bunch of factors

1. it’s not Joe Ray’s fault, that’s like saying the current economy is Obama's fault after taking over for Bush.

2. Due to the explosion of the internet the Magazine industry is in a crises period

3. Since Alberto Lopez sold the mag their was a decline because the new owners was not educated with the history of low riding.

4. Personally I think Mr Fuentes and Joe Ray have done the best they can to keep the mag afloat during these economic times.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 12 2010, 12:24 PM~16265885
> *I think the mag has gone down but you have to look at a bunch of factors
> 
> 1. it’s not Joe Ray’s fault, that’s like saying the current economy is Obama's fault after taking over for Bush.
> ...


X2


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2010, 05:37 PM~16238734
> *OKAY, WHO THE FUCK RATTED ON ME????????? CRYBABY LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## RAMIREZ512 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 18 2009, 11:21 AM~15392425
> *This is very true!!!!! i agree 1000000000 percent!!!! I remember back in the 90's u used to see lowriders everywhere here in texas and now you just see a bunch of cars with 24's and shit....which pisses me off but whatever i will always be a lowrider no matter what happens i will always roll 13's and switches on my old school!!!!
> *




I AGREE WITH YOU HOMIE I ROLL A 78 CUTTY WITH 13X7 SUPREMES ON IT
FRONT AND BACK HYDROS AND MY 8 INCH CHAIN STEERING WHEEL
OLD SCHOOL FOREVER


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAMIREZ512_@Jan 12 2010, 09:03 PM~16272495
> *I AGREE WITH YOU HOMIE I ROLL A 78 CUTTY WITH 13X7 SUPREMES ON IT
> FRONT AND BACK HYDROS AND MY 8 INCH CHAIN STEERING WHEEL
> OLD SCHOOL FOREVER
> *


 :uh: I HATE CHAIN STEERING WHEELS GET A NARDI FOOL!!!!


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jan 12 2010, 09:09 PM~16272584
> *:uh: I HATE CHAIN STEERING WHEELS GET A NARDI FOOL!!!!
> *


fuck Nardi, real OGs Stock use stock wheels with the horn ripped out and the column busted


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 12 2010, 09:10 PM~16272609
> *fuck Nardi, real OGs Stock use stock wheels with the horn ripped out and the column busted
> *


DAMN I HATE IT WHEN THAT HAPPENS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 12 2010, 01:24 PM~16265885
> *
> 
> 2. Due to the explosion of the internet the Magazine industry is in a crises period
> ...


THATS WHY LAYITLOW IS THE NEW LOWRIDER MAG LOL ALL IT NEEDS IS ITS OWN TOUR!!!! THATS WOULD DO IT THEN, WATCH


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Zack (Jan 12, 2010)

It ain't like it used to be!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 12 2010, 11:15 PM~16274833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 12 2010, 11:15 PM~16274833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The OG homiez. I used to buy all of this homeboys shirts when i was younger. I had a gang of them fuckers. :biggrin:


----------

